# Hacer tu propia laca foto sensible y placas sensibilizadas



## juanma2468

Me he empeñado en realizar las placas por el metodo serigrafico o tambien conocido como metodo de fotograbado.
El tema es que aqui en mar del plata no he podido conseguir ninguno de los productos que se comentan en internet, ni el positiv 20, ni placas foto sensibilisadas. El punto es que encontre que uno mismo puede hacer su propia laca, esta se hace con bicromato de amonio o amonico y colapez o cola de pescado; pero ete aqui que cuando fui a las quimicas, ninguna de ellas tenia el bicromato de amonio, solo tenian bicromato de potasio. Luego de investigar otro tanto en internet encontre que dicen que se puede hacer igual con bicromato de potasio pero aclaran que con bicromato de amonio es mas sensible a la luz UV pero tambien es mas caro y dificil de conseguir. Tambien investigue lo que era la cola de pescado, pero no pude encontrar en internet que compuesto era o como se hacia, solo cuando estuve en la quimica, y gracias a un buen hombre que me atendio muy amablemente, dijo que lo habia escuchado y que creia tener un libro donde figuraba el compuesto y que decia... Colapez: vease en agar-agar, entonces el buen hombre dijo, a si es si tengo!. Igual durante la busqueda por saber que era el calopez encontre que este se podia reemplazar por cola arabiga; ambos compuestos son organicos, naturales y se utilizan en alimentos. Tengan cuidado pero mucho cuidado con el bicromato de potasio ya que es muy toxico en todas sus formas, contacto con piel, respiratorio, ingerido, en los ojos, cualquiera de eso inconvenientes se recomienda ver a un medico urgente. Dejo aqui una pagina donde describe mejor todo esto ultimo mensionado sobre la seguridad del compuesto.
http://www.quimica.unam.mx/IMG/pdf/14dicromatok.pdf
Bueno el punto es que estoy algo indesiso con las proporciones que debo usar en cada compuesto, lo que he podido investigar y recopilando algo de información de varios lados determine las siguientes proporciones:
En un fraco en lo posible oscuro, que no le entre luz, se prepara una solucion de bicromato al 8% p/v esto quiere decir que por cada 8 gramos del bicromato se hechan 100 gramos o 100 ml de agua destilada.
Luego en otro recipiente se pone 1 medida de colapez y 5 medidas iguales de agua destilada fria, una vez hidratado, se pone a calentar durante media hora. Aclaracion importante, se debe calentar hasta una temperatura que en la posible no exceda los 70 °C, por lo que este no debe hervir nunca. Luego de esa media hora se agrega en otro recipiente 1 medida de la solucion de bicromato y 4 medidas del colapez hidratado, se lo continua calentando a la misma temperatura durante unos 10 minutos mas, y LISTO, esta terminada la laca foto sensible, pero como dije no estoy seguro de esas proporciones por eso quisiera saber si alguien ya ha experimentado con esto, y si me pudiera decir si las proporciones son correctas si me falto aclarar algo y si realmente esto va a funcionar que es lo que mas me interesa.

Desde ya a medida que vaya obteniedo resultados los voy a ir publicando, si puedo con fotos, desde ya gracias a todos y salu2


----------



## Eduardo

Si tenes cerca una imprenta con un viejo imprentero --> pedile recetas y direcciones donde conseguir los esmaltes fotosensibles.

La "receta" que yo conocia era con "clara de huevo" y bicromato de potasio, pero el problema que tenian estas soluciones caseras en general es que no te resisten el cloruro ferrico.
Los productos baratos para circuitos impresos son un esmalte sensibilizado con bicromato de potasio que una vez "revelado" (con agua) los tenes que "cocinar" a ~150° para que tengan resistencia.


----------



## bb1

Yo también en su tiempo lo intenté con la fórmula de un recetario industrial. El resultado fue un fracaso. 

La cola de pez aquí es distinto al agar. Cuando está impregnado de agua y frio tiene la consistencia del flan. Hace la función de aglutinante y soporte.

Suerte.


----------



## harleytronics

hola ,este metodo que hablan tiene algo que ver con los shablones o yablones para serigrafia?
otra pregunta  ,tengo la duda de la lampara uv que funcion cumple y de que manera ? gracias ,,saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Gelatina sin sabor : cola de pescado

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Gradmaster

en ese caso utilicen las pinturas y el bicromato para serigrafia, ya habia hehco una prueba el problema que encontre es que cuandosumerjes la placa en el cloruro ferrico la pintura fotosensible se cae, a lo mejor me hizo falta mas tiempo en el sol.

otro detalle, el compuesto dicromato de potacio, si lo van a usar utilicenlo en una solucion no lo consigan en polvo, el quimico es cancerigeno y como el polvo es facilmente volatizado en una cortina de polvo el respirarlo quema las vias respiratorias, ademas del riesgo de contraer cancer.

antes de investigar la ficha de seguridad compre una gran cantidad de este quimico, una pequeña cantidad del compuesto se metio en mis ojos y me causo una quemadura grave, tengo 3 años con este problema y aunque me voy reponiendo aun la irritacion de los ojos no se me ha quitado por completo, asi que con cuidado.

otro detalle, si lo compran eviten mezclarlo con acetona concentrada o tendran una reaccion hexotermica bastante riesgoza.

no lo menciono para que lo hagan, sino para que tengan precausion al comprar quimicos, no por que sean de facil acceso quiere decir que sean seguros.


----------



## juanma2468

respondo la pregunta de harleytronics, si este metodo tiene que ver en parte con la serigrafia pero no con los yablones, por que eso no se realiza, ese paso se quita, el mismo proceso que se haria de insolar el yablon, se hace directamente sobre la plaqueta, pero teniendo en cuenta que el circuito en la filmina o acetato debe estar en negativo. Tambien quiero ratificar lo que a dicho nuestro compañero Gradmaster, el producto quimico bicromato, tanto sea el de potasio como el de amonio, son peligroso, y como bien dijo el producen cancer, asi que a tener mucho cuidado durante su manipulacion. 
Cambiando un poco el tema quiero que sepan que ya estoy realizando pruebas, con distintos compuestos, distintas proporciones o concentraciones y distintos tiempos de exposicion. cuando tenga los resultados finales, publicare que hacer que no hacer y como, y la real efectividad de este metodo
Saludos


----------



## HIRHOSHY

me preguntaba, como es que se hacen las calcomanias, de saberlo creo que se podria usar esa misma tecnica para hacer los traspasos de los circuitos a la placa de cobre, alguien tendra alguna idea de como hacerlo tipo calcamonias , de los que vienen en las gomas de mascar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Juanma2468 ponete en contacto con alguna imprenta "boliche" de máquinas grandes.

Entiéndase ni editoriales grandes , ni imprentitas que hacen facturas y tarjetas. Hablo de imprentas medianas pero que trabajan con máquinas de gran formato.

Si bién la mayoría usa chapas offset presensibilizadas porque son más prácticas y tienen mucho mejor definición , son caras porque son importadas , así que algunos boliches hacen sus propias chapas a la vieja usanza , chapas reutilizables que mandan a "arenar" varias veces y emulsión de base aquosa que una vez seca con aire caliente y expuesta a la Uv se revela con agua. Una vez revelado le aplican una laca (que solo la toma la emulsión y no el aluminio) y creo que ahí está el secreto.

Tienen proveedores que les traen la emulsión (azul) en bidones de 5 litros y la laca (roja) en botellas de un litro.

A caminar Juanma   

Fuente de UV : Lámpara para broncearse usada , comprada en compra venta o deremate   

La mejor lámpara Uv casera que vi estaba hecha con una lámpara mezcladora a la cuál le habían roto el globo de vidrio y utilizaban la ampolleta Uv pero en serie con otra lámpara incandescente y no con el propio filamento que con el oxígeno se quemaría en 3 segundos. Uv pura ya que es la cobertura blanca fluorescente la que convierte esa Uv en luz visible.
Le habían sacado el filamento y le habían enroscado esas patitas entre si , así que la lámpara se paraba sobre un portalámparas , en serie con la otra común . Barata potente y pequeña. 

Mi mejor hazaña fué romper una Uv de 5000W (300U$S   ), que trabajan con equipo , descargue el capacitor , saqué la lámpara agotada y cuándo fuí a colocar la nueva , me pateó , se me resbalo , se cayó y estallo     

Fueron los 300 dólares que menos me duraron    , mala inversión   

Por eso siempre digo , los capacitores hay que descargarlos más de una vez ! ! ! !

Saludos


----------



## harleytronics

juanma 2468,,gracias por tu respuesta ,,,y por lo que dice dosmetros  aparte de ser uv tiene que se de 
bastante potencia la lampara,,osea que mi tubo de luz negra que usaba en  mi bulin de adolecente 
no me va a servir? disculpen la ignorancia es que siempre las hice con fibra a mano,,,gracias saludos


----------



## juanma2468

Bueno aqui estoy con algunas novedades...he conseguido en una casa de serigrafia el bicromato de amonio acuoso, o sea ya preparado para diluirlo en la emulsion que ellos utilizan para tal fin. No he comprado la emulsion, solo el sensibilisador (bicromato), por que averigue que la emulsion la puedo realizar con goma arabiga, esta es facil de conseguir en cualquier quimica o casa grande de reposteria ya que se usa para hacer caramelos, brillantina comestibles entre otras cosas mas. Esta se prepara con agua destilada fria y viscosidad a gusto, segun me comentaron es mayor cantidad de goma arabiga que agua para conseguir una cierta viscosidad. Aun no la he probado, en estos dias lo voy a hacer y ver que resulta, y volvere a comentar los resultados. Hasta el momento solo he sensibilizado 4 plaquetas, de cuatro maneras distintas.
La primera y menos recomendable, sensibilizar con la solucion acuosa a secas, sin emulsion.
La segunda y tambien poco recomendable, boligoma con solucion acuosa de bicromato, mayor porcentaje de la solucion que de boligoma (tanto en este caso como en el anterior se observan cristalizaciones en los bordes laterales de las plaquetas por ser en su mayor parte soluciones liquidas).
La tercera recomendable, fue de igual manera que la segunda pero con menor proporcion de la solucion acuosa y mayor boligomas, queda mas espeso y se asemeja mucho a una laca.
Y la cuarta y ultima hasta el momento, una solucion muy diluida de agar-agar (que es gelatina sin sabor como dijo elaficionado, eso es el agar-agar) con la solucion de bicromato, bastante recomendable.
Aun no las he insolado, voy aver si esta semana puedo hacer algo. Lo que dijo DOSMETROS esta bien pero no es necesario, esto lo aclaro para harleytronics, lo de la potencia es solo un parametro que esta relacionado con el tiempo de exposicion UV, a mayor potencia menor tiempo de exposicion, pero no significa que tu tubo de luz negra de bulin no te sirva, solo vas a estar mas tiempo para insolar, ademas yo lo voy a hacer igual que vos, con mi tubo de luz negra de mis luces de fiesta, por cierto si podes ayudarlo con algun reflector halogeno, el tiempo va a ser menor, pero bueno todo esto es prueba y error otra no queda. Cuando tenga novedades de las insolaciones lo voy a publicar, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

También se puede insolar al sol . . . valga la redundancia    , 12 del mediodía!

Les doy un dato en cuanto al tiempo de insolación , si es muy largo , el UV no solo ataca verticalmente , sino que comienza a atacar los costados de las pistas , dando por resultado pistas más angostas e irregulares , y en algunos casos hasta cortandolas.

Muy buenas tus pruebas Juanma !

saludos!


----------



## harleytronics

ok ,,gracias muchachos por sacarme las dudas,,tendre que experimentar el tiempo con el tubito,,,saludos


----------



## juanma2468

Bueno aqui estoy de buevo con mas novedades...les cuento que las dos primeras plaquetas, las que se cristalizaron, no sirvieron para nada, la que tenia boligoma fue la mas aproximada a algo pero tampoco sirve por que al momento de revelar, la boligoma se queda aderida a la plaqueta como si fuera una gelatina, y cuando digo que fue la mas aproximada es porque sobre esa gelatina y mirando con esfuerso se podia observar parte del circuito, pero como no se salia no servia y la plaqueta de agar-agar tampoco sirvio para nada, ni si quiera se marco y al momento de revelar, nada se salia, asi que las 4 plaquetas fueron un fiasco!.
Bueno les cuento que no he cruzado los brazos, he encontrado que tambien se puede hacer la emulcion con goma arabiga, esta al igual que el agar-agar es de origen organico y es totalmente comestible, se utiliza en la fabricacion de caramelos. Lo bueno de esto es que dependiendo de la cantidad de agua que se le agregue para hidratar la goma arabiga ya que viene en polvo, variamos su viscosidad, pudiendo de esta manera hacer realmente una especie de tinta o pintura, le agregue el bicromato de amonio, luego de buscar encontre una casa donde vendian insumos para casas de serigrafia, ahi lo consegui, pero ya diluido, pero bueno en fin lo consegui. Esto se lo aplique a 6 plaquetas de 6 maneras distintas. Dejo fotos y sus explicaciones. Para terminar dejenme decirles que ya estan secas y realmente quedaron bellisimas, algunas quedaron como laca, pipi-cucu, bueno pero la prueba mayor viene al momento de insolar y revelar, haber que pasa, ni bien tenga los resultados los envio, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Preguntita   : ¿Las estas secando mas o menos a oscuras?

Mirá que si trabajás bajo luz fluorescente . . . sonaste porque te quedan semi veladas  . Y entonces le costaría mucho obtener un buen contraste y desprenderse luego del revelado   .

Fijate eso , no hace falta cuarto escuro pero he visto que las emulsionan (pintan) con luz , las secan en cámara centrífuga con aire caliente (supongo unos 50°C) y a oscuras (tourné) y nunca las dejan sobre una mesa iluminada. 

Nunca guardan emulsionadas , o sea que son para uso inmediato , la emulsionan , la secan , la insolan , la revelan , la lavan.

Algunas insoladoras tienen luz amarilla (no roja) para realizar el montaje de las transpareccias antes del insolado , pero no es crítico si se trabaja en tiempos cortos.

Probá y contame   

Suerte!


----------



## juanma2468

Bueno te respondo a tu pregunta, durante el proceso de hacer la preparacion y pintar las plaquetas, lo realizo con luz, cualquiera eso no importa, pero cuando las termino de pintar a todas, las pongo sobre una tabla de madera (pizzera) y las guardo en mi placar que esta totalmente a oscuras. Averigue en la casa donde compre el bicromato de amonio que durante la preparacion de la emulsion sensibilizada, mientras esta este liquida no hay problema por luz, solo cuando esta se seca realmente la luz produce su efecto. Bueno voy a ver que sale ahora mismo, igual no estoy muy seguro del tiempo de exposicion, tengo un tubo de luz negra PURO UV de 60 cm de 20W, es chico, como no se el tiempo estoy probando, hasta el momento las he dejado 30 minutos, no se si sera poco o mucho, la verdad no lo se. saludos


----------



## juanma2468

Nuevamente estoy aqui con poquitas pero importantes novedades, hasta el momento he insolado solo una de las placas, y dejenme decir que a simple vista se veia muy bien, el problema surgio cuando lo revele, esto hizo que lo que tenia que no tenia que salirse se salia un poco y lo que si mas omenos, creo que fue por falta de tiempo, aunque igual utilice una de las placas que estaba mas diluida, por lo que tambien eso pudo contribuir a la poca adherencia. dejo una fotos para que vean, saludos


----------



## el2050

el tema de la insoladora lo tñengo resuelto de la siguiente manera, dentro de un microondas coloque dos lamparas de bajo consumo de 100 W (luminicos) uso el temporizador, le doy 8 minutos usando papel de calcar impreso con chorro de tinta y la placa sensibilizada marca "CRONA", de esta manera se obtienen placas de muy buena definicion si no decir excelente!, ahora el tema es son muy caras y estoy buscando al igual que ustedes una manera de sensibilizar el cobre , una vez en el taller de mi cuñado use una emulsion de color azul y una iompresion negativa (pistas transparentes y fondo negro) que revele solo con agua y resistio bien el baño del percloruro creo que se llamaba POLY 51...pero deberia de haber otra forma "casera" de poder realizarla...estoy a disposicion para aportar alguna idea mas...mientras seguire investigando.


----------



## juanma2468

Desde ya la ayuda de todos siempre es bien recibida, por que como ya sabemos esto es una comunidad donde entre todos nos ayudamos un poco desde nuestros propios conocimientos o experiancia propias. Desde ya muy buena data la que has brindado "el2050", aca donde vivo por desgracia en ninguna casa de electronica venden las plaquetas por que son muy caras y nadie las compra, y mucho menos el POSITIV20 o como vos decis POLY51, que de hecho creo haberlo visto alguna ves sobre una plaqueta. Pero bueno el objetivo de este post es justamente tratar de recurrir a un metodo que no involucre productos ya prefabricados, sino hacernos el nuestro propio, ya se con cosas de uso cotidiano como con alguna combinacion de otros productos quimicos para tal fin. Bueno hasta el momento me voy quedando con la goma arabiga por como quedan las plaquetas, cuando se seca, realmente parese una laca, pero el tema me surgio como dije antes al momento de revelar, no se si por falta de tiempo de exposicion o por algun otro motivo. Por algun lado lei que para darle mayor dureza quizas cocinandolo durante un tiempo hace que resista al momento de revelar y posteriormente mandar al acido; pero bueno aun tengo que seguir experimentando y viendo que sirve y que no, tambien he leido como bien dijo "eduardo" al comienzo de este post, que la emulsion se podia realizar con clara de huevo, y que habia otros que se compraban que habia que cocinarlos para que tubieran resistencia...asi que a seguir probando


                                               Saludos a todos los que me estan ayudando


----------



## juanma2468

Agradesco tu metodo "serferra" y si bien se que anda bien y es rapido, sensillo y barato, no es lo que se esta tratando de hacer en este post, se esta tratando de encontrar entre todos los que participan de este post lo componentes, la tecnica, los tiempos y los pasos a seguir para hacer la emulsion fotosensible...desde ya gracias saludos


----------



## juanma2468

Aqui dejo un link que me gustaria que vean, el metodo esta bueno y es totalmente cuerente, y sencillo de realizar, pero no es lo que se esta tratando de hacer aqui, lo dejo para el que quiera otra cosa distinta a este tema
http://www.youtube.com/v/lEy3R1PeMRw&rel=1
tambien dejo un video con el metodo que queremos realizar nosotros.
Making Double Layer PCBs at Home - Video
saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos al foro, yo también he estado preguntando a serigrafistas, montadores gráficos, y unos conocidos que trabajan en una casa de revelado Kodak cerca de mi casa a ver que me recomiendan..

Amigos de Kodak: Me recomiendan un revelador KPR, que por cierto aquí hay un tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about26747.html, Muy engorroso y Costoso!!!!.

Montador gráfico: Mi papa ha trabajado, desde los 16 años en rotativas de periodicos, y me dijo que si se podría hacer pero también es muuuuucho proceso..

Serigrafistas: aparte de usar el metodo común de usar un bastidor de seda, me dijeron que podría ser posible usar el mismo metodo de revelado del bastidor, en una placa de cobre usando la emulsión a base de agua, sensibilizador y Bloqueador resistente al agua, pregunté por los precios, y no me parecieron caros en comparación con el sobre de KPR.

Según lo que me explicaron, la emulsión se fija a la seda por que tiene porosidad, ejemplo si agarramos una malla de metal con poros pequeñisimos, la emulsión se fijaría a la malla, pero no aguantará muchas pasadas de la espatula o regleta, y si limpiamos bién la placa con lana de acero esta dejaria porosa la placa, ahora los amigos me dijeron que nunca han hecho la prueba con percloruro, pero debería funcionar...

Y lo que pienso de usar este ultimo método, es que se le aplicaría la emulsión cuando se tenga que hacer la placa, a menos que se deje la placa sensibilizada y protejida por algún plastico, etc..

El miercoles me consiguen un poco para probar, despues comento.....


----------



## narcisolara_21

Y se me olvidaba, se tendría que usar en negativo el PCB, la mayoria de los Software traen esa opción...


----------



## el2050

bueno la goma arabiga ya la consegui, pero como es que se torna fotosensible? hay que agregarle bicromato de amonio? /// hay otra posibiidad, en los talleres donde se realiza laminado con laca UV, esta laca se endurece con luz actinica y se disuelve con acetato de etilo, estas dos sustancias las tengo "a mano" en mi trabajo, pero como bien dice "juan ma" hay que usa el ingenio y resolverlo de la forma mas casera posible....me parece que tendriamos que consultar a alguien que de quimica "la sepa lunga" no?........entre parentesis "serferra" me dejo pensando...como no se me ocurrio usar el papel ilustracion de 90 grs? (revista viva).claro! voy a probar a ver que pasa.......hasta pronto!


----------



## el2050

Habia pasado por alto el comentario de "dos metros" la emulsion azul que menciona de las imprentas es justamente la que digo yo POLY 51.una vez puse la placa en una "tournee"la emulsione  y despues de insolar (lampara UV metal halogena de 2000 W) revele con agua! use una pelicula negativa, el tema es usar una peli o papel vegetal con imagen "positiva" esto es pistas negras y lo demas transprente, porque si no se termina "velando la imagen" ya que las zonas negras son muy grandes( estos comentarios los hago porque trabajo en una grafica y ademas trabaje en una fabrica de insoladoras de lamparas metal halogenas).de todas maneras ya se nos va a "ocurrir algo", investiguemos mientras tanto y compartamos  nuestras experiencias....


----------



## narcisolara_21

el2050 dijo:
			
		

> ........entre parentesis "serferra" me dejo pensando...como no se me ocurrio usar el papel ilustracion de 90 grs? (revista viva).claro! voy a probar a ver que pasa.......hasta pronto!



Yo he realizado, los metodos que dice *serferra*, pero obtuve un mejor resultado con el acetato (Transparencia), a pesar de que lo hice para probar no mas y sin retocar ni nada,y lo bueno es que se despega solo de la placa y necesita menos tiempo de plancha..


----------



## el2050

Tengo novedades! esta confirmado que la emulsion positiva con la que se puede  pintar el cobre se llama "emulsion azul" se revela con agua y luego se pone n uevamente bajo luz UV para fijar la imagen, resiste bien el percloruro/// otra opcion es una lamina llamada "capilar" se usa en serigrafia, se aplica al cobre se insola y luego revela.de todas formas queda descartado el metodo del bicromato de amonio eso se llamaba "emulsion a la goma" pero es engorroso y toxico.........nos quedaria perfecionar el sistema de la planchita......o seguir experimentando con alguna otra sustancia sensible a la luz..hasta pronto!


----------



## mnicolau

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

>



[offtopic]
Parece que estás por probar la SMPS forward no?  
Comentá después qué tal te fue, está muy interesante.

Saludos
[/offtopic]


----------



## narcisolara_21

Amigo juanma2468,Voy a probar con  emulsión de serigrafía, aquí en mi pais consigo la 30-40 Azul, para uso de tintas a base de solventes y plastisoles y la 61-61 Verde para el uso de tintas a base de agua. y seguí buscando opiniones de expertos en el tema, y me siguen asegurando que podría servir ligandolo con bloqueador de agua, para aplicarlo en el cobre y sumergirlo al acido, siempre y cuando la emulsión no se maltrate mucho... Y es Barata....

PD: Conseguí la emulsión pero se me olvido el sensibilizador y para rematar no tengo donde probarla ops: , mañana compro la placa y el sensibilizador..


----------



## narcisolara_21

> ALMACENES VISUALES-insumos para serigrafía, estampería y cartelería
> 
> * Teléfono011-4657-4288
> * Mas información ALMACENES VISUALES-insumos para serigrafía, estampería y cartelería
> 
> Fabricacion y distribucion de insumos para serigrafia, estamperia y carteleria
> AV. GAONA 4344 - - Ciudadela - Buenos Aires



juanma2468, esta empresa debe vender la emulsión Azul y la Verde...


----------



## juanma2468

Chicos la verdad muy buenos ayasgos los que han hechos. Y la verdad me interesan mucho...lo que no me quedo claro fue, esas tintas azules y verdes que usan en la serigrafia, son las que aplican a los yablones o marcos?, sirven para aplicar directamente sobre las plaquetas, no se sale ya que estas tienen poco mordiente o agarre?. Tambien hicieron mencion de qu luego de insolar y revelar se volvia a insolar para endureser y que no se salga con el acido no? tambien vi que decian que se le podia aplicar un producto para evitar que el agua lo corriese verdad?, y por ultimo me gustaria saber el tiempo de insolado y las proporciones tanto de la emulsion como del sensibilisador. Desde ya gracias por las datas, a seguir probando hasta obtener buenos resultados y el que me pueda aclarar algunas de estas cositas se lo agradesco, saludos


----------



## el2050

juan ma2468..........la emujlsion poly azul la probe hace unos años (por eso no me acordaba de cual era) hay que usar una pequña "tournee" (una caja circular con un marco cuadrado o rectangular girando con un pèqueño motor) en la tournee se le va echando la emulsion para que por fuerza centrifuga se eexpnada uniformemente (primero echar un chorro de agua) hay que lavar bien la cara del cobre y desengrasarla con tiza o con tetracloruro de carbono (es medio toxico) mientras gira se le da aire caliente con un secador de pelo, se apoya el diseño hecho en la compu en papoel vegetal (mejor hoja de calcalr escolar que es mas fina) o mejor hacer un film pero con la cara impresa debajo para que este en contacto estrecho con la cara emulsionada del cobre...se le da luz y luego se revela con agua, despues se termina de endurecer con una exposicion extra de luz, luego al percloruro ferrico, antes se puede retocar con marcador indeleble o pintura sintetica//// a las placas (comerciales marca crona que hay en argentina les doy 8 minutos con dos lamparas de bajo consumo de 100 w luminicos a una distancia de 20 cm, todo esto armado dentro de un viejo horno a microondas, es una lastima que no pueda publicar fotos, no tengo camara digital........http://www.presys.com.ar/offset/polyazul.htm          esta pagina es argentina, aca venden de 1 litro la emulsion..me gustaria tener aunque sea para probar el aerosol positiv 20........hummmm


----------



## el2050

juan ma...no me di cuenta de que eras marplatense.bueno seguro conseguis la emulsion azul ahi.........tiene que haber algun comercio de insumos graficos...........


----------



## el2050

ah me olvidaba.....esto de emulsionar directamente el cobre.nada que ver con el metodo serigrafico.ojo.......!.....he visto en la web que hay algunos que reforman impresoras y la convierten en un plotter....ese invento a mi por el momento no me cierra.no se.........


----------



## juanma2468

gracias "el2050", si aca en mardel ahy una casa de insumos de grafica, de hecho ahi compre el sencibilizador. Si ya sabia que no es igual que el metodo de serigrafia. Me surgio otra duda pensando...como es la densidad de la tinta? liquida como agua, o mas bien como un acrilico o pintura?
Lo que vos decias de un touner (no se si lo escribi bien) creo que es facil de hacer, con un motor chico donde se le pueda regular la velocidad que este dentro de una caja cerrada y que algo le de calor (por ejemplo un calo vento o un secador de pelo) listo, ya tenemos nuestro touner. saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos compañeros, siguiendo con mis consultas a expertos, y preguntando cual sería la forma de aplicar la emulsión lo mas uniforme posible a la placa, me dieron una muy sencilla, usar un simplemente una pantalla sin emulsionar, así quedaría una pelicula de emulsión muy fina y uniforme sobre la placa...









Un comentario de un Sr de argentina..


> Hola a todos, Yo me dedico a estampado serigrafico y utilizo un producto fotosensible para hacer las matrices, es muy parecido a lo que mencionan por alli con la albumina del huevo y el bicromato potásico. La cuestión es que en el rubro se utiliza mucho lo que se llama emulsion fotosensible, se compra en cuallquier casa de Serigrafia y no es muy cara. Consta de dos componentes, un alcohol polivinilico, y un fotosensibilizador llamado Diazo, También venden como sensibilizador el bicromato, pero en muchos países esta prohibido porque es muy cancerígeno, ademas hay que protegerlo de cualquier fuente de luz. En cambio el diazo no es peligroso (Igual no se lo vayan a beber) y se puede manejar aun si le da la luz de un bombillo o un tubo fluerecente, Se revela con luz ultravioleta con lo que pueden hacer el revelado con el sol, aunque yo uso un reflector con una lampara de haluro metalico de 500W durante 10 o 15 minutos (Primero tienen que probar con distintas exposiciones) a una distancia de 50 cm. En cuanto al uso, es igual que todo lo mencionado anteriormente, la parte que le da la luz endurece y se vuelve impermeable, mientras que donde no le da la luz es soluble en agua, al lavarlo queda el diseño con mucha precisión, luego lo pueden sumergir en HCl o Cloruro ferrico, yo utilizo el cloruro, y listo.
> Aquí este producto cuesta mas o menos 30$ (pesos argentinos) en España seguro lo consiguen por menos de 10€. Espero que les resulte útil la información.


----------



## juanma2468

Hola amigo "narcisolara_21" me gustaria ver que tal te anda la emulsion fotosencible sobre las plaquetas, si pudieses publicar algunas fotos y comentarlas estaria buenisimo...saludos


----------



## el2050

juan ma, hoy llame por telefono a una empresa que vende la "emulsion poly azul" pero no me puyde comunicar...esta prueba la realice hace muchos años y funciona bien.pregunta en mardel por la "emulsion azul" para planchas regraneadas (es positiva) o sea copias con pistas negras y lo demas transparente..en cuanto la consiga te comento como fue la cosa, esto te lo digo porque en su momento use una insoladora de 2000 W y ahora solo cuento con mi "microndas" reformado con lamparas de bajo consumo (deberia copiar igual, si con las placas pre sens comerciales funciona lo mas bien......)


----------



## demianel

Hola a todos, este es mi primer mensaje. Hace poco que tengo internet y una de las primeras cosas que hice, fue anotarme en este foro.. Yo como mensionaba "serferra", utilizo este metodo. Pero leva mucho tiempo, va el que hago yo.. Mas o menos media hora con la plancha y 20 minutos mas en el agua. Lo que les queria preguntar (mas que aportar jeje) es una idea que tengo hace tiempo, en la que consiste en: imprimir directamente en la placa virgen (con una laser, o sea el tonner); modificando la impresora para que imprima de forma "recta" (por el echo de que la placa no se dobla como una hoja, por logica je). No sé.. Esta es una idea loca que se me ocurrió. Espero aportes, ideas y todo tipo de criticas. Saludos. Demian.


----------



## cpaitas

Hola juanma, me alegro mucho de poder participar de este foro. Como muchos de los aficionados a la electronica y como buen argentino agarrado, voy a colaborar con algunas experiencias realizadas. Desde ya me parace que lo tuyo tiene un esfuerzo invalorable por aportar estos datos y experiencias realizadas.
En primer lugar me gustaria contarles que tuve el lujo de poder ver un proceso completo de fabricacion de Circuitos impresos en varios lugares con tecnicas profecionales diferentes desde CNC, Serigrafia, Laser, e asistido a cursos de serigrafia y blablabla, pero lo que aqui cuenta es la experiencia y el aporte de cada uno de los miembros de este foro.
Probe muchas tecnicas para poder realizar emulsiones fotosencibles hasta el punto tal que casi me divorcio,jaja, es una manera de decir que me canse de probar. Bueno, vamos al grano, para hacer una emulsion fotosencible necesitamos:

Para preparar 1 Kg de emulsion necesitamos:

800gr Alcohol Polivinilico ( Cumple la funcion del (AGAR - AGAR) o tradicionalmente conocida como gelatina sin savor) este tipo de alcohol es un derivado del petroleo 
200gr de agua fria
80gr Bicromato de Potasio

esta receta la saque de una enciclopedia de la coleccionde Cekit electronica Basica, tomo 1, 2, 3. Si pueden bajarla de rapidshared mejor asi ven bien en detalle el proceso.

Por otro lado les paso una pagina para que puedan ver los precios de las tintas emulsiones y catalizadores o mas bien conocidos como ( bicromao de potasio).
www.lacasadelarteserigrafico.com.ar

Me canse de probar con el maldito huevo, con la plasticola, cola vinilica, pero el mejor de los resultados fue hacerlo con el agar agrar y en bicromato de potasio, pero estas tecnicas son peligrosas seguire intentando, pero la mejor de las tecnicas que me dejo con la boca abierta seguro que mas de un no la conoce es hacer las placas con QUITA ESMALTE (Acetona), coloquen el circuito fotocopiado o impreso en laser en la placa pasen la plancha de manera que el circuito impreso en la hoja se pegue un poco pero no todo¡¡ Ahora mojen un algodon con quita esmalte para uñas y mojen el papel mediante pequeños golpes con el algodon, esperen unos segundo y pasen la plancha nuevamente, repitan el proceso hasta que en un momento determinado veranque las pistas impresas se notan del lado del papel, esto quiere decir que todo el toner fue transferido a la placa, luego mojen con agua la placa y retiren el papel y wala, si pasan el quita esmalte en la placa se borran las pistas el quita esmalte tiene acetona que es lo que afloja el toner. Bueno seguire probando emulsionar placas.

Disculpe amigos me acorde de decirles que con el papell satinado o de calcar se logra la mejor transferencia de toner, probe con todo tipod de papaeles pero esos fueron los mejores.


----------



## Fogonazo

cpaitas dijo:


> Hola juanma, me alegro mucho de poder participar de este foro........


Bienvenido al foro
:buenpost:


----------



## jainfante88

hola que tal amigos del foro pues aqui posteando una forma muy sencilla de realizar sus pcb´s en menos de 20 minutos¡¡¡
Aclarando que se debe de tener listo todo el material como es:
-la laca fotosencible (ya mencionada y fabricada caseramente por los compañeros del foro).
-placa virgen totalmente limpia ( lijar con no. 2000 o 3000)
-el fotolito previamente diseñado y realizado, impreso en papel vegetal con impresora laser. (por experiencia el papel satinado es muy dificil de manejar y a la hora de pasarlo con la impresora laser se atasca o resbala, debido a que la calidad de impresion debe ser alta).
- insoladora o lampara de rayos UV o que tambien se puede hacer a la luz del sol.
- liquido revelador para fotografias (quimico muy usado para el revelado de fotografias).
-agua
-cloruro ferrico.

Con todo esto ya preparado se realiza el proceso.
Y como dicen que una imagen vale mas que mil palabras aqui les dejo el link del video realizado a detalleay que al mismo tiempo se indica el tiempo de cada proceso. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq-71GweVhk
Por mi experiencia les puede decir que es un metodo muy eficaz. Espero y les sirva. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## jainfante88

cpaitas dijo:


> Hola juanma, me alegro mucho de poder participar de este foro. Como muchos de los aficionados a la electronica y como buen argentino agarrado, voy a colaborar con algunas experiencias realizadas. Desde ya me parace que lo tuyo tiene un esfuerzo invalorable por aportar estos datos y experiencias realizadas.
> En primer lugar me gustaria contarles que tuve el lujo de poder ver un proceso completo de fabricacion de Circuitos impresos en varios lugares con tecnicas profecionales diferentes desde CNC, Serigrafia, Laser, e asistido a cursos de serigrafia y blablabla, pero lo que aqui cuenta es la experiencia y el aporte de cada uno de los miembros de este foro.
> Probe muchas tecnicas para poder realizar emulsiones fotosencibles hasta el punto tal que casi me divorcio,jaja, es una manera de decir que me canse de probar. Bueno, vamos al grano, para hacer una emulsion fotosencible necesitamos:
> 
> Para preparar 1 Kg de emulsion necesitamos:
> 
> 800gr Alcohol Polivinilico ( Cumple la funcion del (AGAR - AGAR) o tradicionalmente conocida como gelatina sin savor) este tipo de alcohol es un derivado del petroleo
> 200gr de agua fria
> 80gr Bicromato de Potasio
> 
> esta receta la saque de una enciclopedia de la coleccionde Cekit electronica Basica, tomo 1, 2, 3. Si pueden bajarla de rapidshared mejor asi ven bien en detalle el proceso.
> 
> Por otro lado les paso una pagina para que puedan ver los precios de las tintas emulsiones y catalizadores o mas bien conocidos como ( bicromao de potasio).
> www.lacasadelarteserigrafico.com.ar
> 
> Me canse de probar con el maldito huevo, con la plasticola, cola vinilica, pero el mejor de los resultados fue hacerlo con el agar agrar y en bicromato de potasio, pero estas tecnicas son peligrosas seguire intentando, pero la mejor de las tecnicas que me dejo con la boca abierta seguro que mas de un no la conoce es hacer las placas con QUITA ESMALTE (Acetona), coloquen el circuito fotocopiado o impreso en laser en la placa pasen la plancha de manera que el circuito impreso en la hoja se pegue un poco pero no todo¡¡ Ahora mojen un algodon con quita esmalte para uñas y mojen el papel mediante pequeños golpes con el algodon, esperen unos segundo y pasen la plancha nuevamente, repitan el proceso hasta que en un momento determinado veranque las pistas impresas se notan del lado del papel, esto quiere decir que todo el toner fue transferido a la placa, luego mojen con agua la placa y retiren el papel y wala, si pasan el quita esmalte en la placa se borran las pistas el quita esmalte tiene acetona que es lo que afloja el toner. Bueno seguire probando emulsionar placas.
> 
> Disculpe amigos me acorde de decirles que con el papell satinado o de calcar se logra la mejor transferencia de toner, probe con todo tipod de papaeles pero esos fueron los mejores.


Por cierto "cpaitas" no encuentro esa  receta que dices en el cekit de electronica basica solo dicen como hacer las pcb por metodo de plumon.
¿podrias decirme en cual libro o revista de ceit lo viste por favor?


----------



## MGustavo

*jainfante88*: La receta de la laca fotosensible, la cuál se ve en el video, es la mencionada por *cpaitas*??


800gr Alcohol Polivinilico ( Cumple la funcion del "AGAR - AGAR" o tradicionalmente conocida como gelatina sin savor), este tipo de alcohol es un derivado del petroleo.
200gr de agua fria.
80gr Bicromato de Potasio.

El proceso está muy claro en el video .. pero todavia tengo la duda sobre la laca fotosensible. Agradezco tu Respuesta.

PD: Este método es bastante preciso como para PCB de montaje SMD??

Saludos


----------



## MGustavo

Dejo una dirección donde se puede comprar la laca fotosensible (Mercadolibre).
Ubicación: 	Mendoza (Godoy Cruz).

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-78244692-laca-fotosensible-para-100-placas-pcb-mendoza-_JM_

Me parece un precio aceptable 30$ + Gastos de Envío.

Gastos de Envío: Entre 25$ y 45$ por colectivo ($45 extremos del país).

La dirección fue posteada en el tema "Como hacer impresos con el método KPR".
(El usuario es *ibdali*, y posetó la dirección junto a un video en el tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/hacer-impresos-metodo-kpr-15961/)

PD: Agradezco si alguien puede confirmarme la duda anterior..

Saludos!!


----------



## ibdali

hola, yo compro la laca del tipo este que vive en mendoza. Como dice MGustavo sale $30 + gastos de envio.
El producto es bueno, pero tiene diferencias con el que se ve en el video, este corresponde a fotoresist.com, ellos son de mexico.
El metodo es como en el video pero, el tema de los tiempos no es como dicen, realmente te tarda mucho mas, en el otro post he puesto imagenes del proceso.

Describo el proceso rapidamente(si les interesa avisenme asi lo puedo explicar con mas detalle):

PASOS A SEGUIR:
1- Lijado.
Con lija fina en dos sentidos perpendiculares y luego limpieza con
agua.
2- Laqueado.
LUZ AMARILLA, capa fina y homogénea, secar cada capa con secador de
pelo.
3- Exposición.
COBRE – FOTOLITO - VIDRIO
Según la insoladota.
Lámpara 20W bajo consumo blanco frio a 10cm
20 min. 2 lámparas 10min.
2 tubos de 40W blanco frio a 8cm entre sí y 8cm
al vidrio. 5min.
4- Revelado.
LUZ NORMAL. Con agua se pasa algodón mojado suave y
aparece el circuito. 2 A 3 min.
CIRCUITO COLOR BLANCO.
5- Fijado.
Con el fijador.
6- Curado.
Con foco 200W a 3 cm 5 min
Otra opción HORNO 165º 5min.
7- Grabado.
PERCLORURO sin acido clorhídrico. Tiempo necesario.

cargo una imagen de una placa terminada.

El resultado es bueno pero pueden quedar algunas imperfecciones.

Para este metodo se necesita:

Impresora láser.
Insoladora(nada dificil, la puede hacer uno mismo con un foco de bajo consumo)
Papel vegetal.
Secador de pelo.
Pistola de calor o horno o reflector. Sirve para elevar  la temperatura arriba de 200°.



Al que le interese le puedo pasar el e-mail del tipo que lo vende para que directamente traten con el. 
Es un metodo recomendable teniendo en cuenta la relacion precio-calidad.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola compañeros.

Siguiendo el hilo del que nos juntamos con ibdali en el tema "Como hacer impresos con el método KPR", les comento que yo tambien adquiri el producto. La verdad que es bastante bueno, y lo mejor del caso que no es tan nocivo como los productos que plantean los conpañeros anteriomente con el bicromato de potacio, o plata. Recuerden que estos son altamente contaminantes y hay que tomar muchusimos recaudos a la hora de manipularlos. Hace unas semanas que estoy con otros temas y no he podido seguir perfeccinando el metodo, pero los ultimos resultados que obtuve fueron bastante buenos.
Y una vez que se le toma la mano al proceso es bastante sencillo.
Saludos.-


----------



## vatride

Hola a todos los interesados en el tema:
Yo descubrí esta laca hace un año aproximadamente (la que menciona diego.. e ibdali). Por razones de trabajo se me hacía imprescindible hacer placas cada vez de mejor calidad y todos sabemos que con la plancha se logran buenos resultados.. "pero todo tiene un techo". Entonces pasé a este método y al principio me costó mucho lograr resultados óptimos, pues donde la compré (a granel) no me daban muchos datos (solo vendedores...). Llegué a hacer lineas de 0.2mm y placas excelentes. Entonces decidí hacer un tutorial estandarizado, según mi experiencia, pruebas, errores y fraccionar el producto por consejo de colegas electrónicos. 
Si les interesa les sigo contando los resultados finales, subo fotos (ahora estoy por editar un video), les comparto como hacer lo que "rodea al método" para lograr placas profesionales...


----------



## ibdali

hola, "vatride", soy gabriel.
quería comentar, para los que preguntaron, que vos sos el proveedor de la laca que compro.
Si queres dejar tu e-mail......., asi tratan con vos.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Normas del Foro 2.1*
Los usuarios de Foros de Electrónica no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, comercial o de auto-promoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.


----------



## Burguis

Hola, buenas yo tengo una duda, después de insolar una placa fotosensible positiva, la revelo con sosa, espero sobre dos minutos sin luz de ningún tipo, miro la placa y sigue sin revelarse hasta que aplico un poco de luz, cuando aplico algo de luz, empiezan aparecer pistas pero son de color verde (este color no se si es normal) después cuando el verde es opaco la limpio bien y aplico el atacado, en esos momentos no tengo problemas. ¿es normal ese color verde de la placa?¿tiene que tener ese color?


----------



## MGustavo

Alguien logro algún resultado similar al del video??, he estado buscando, pero no hay datos. En la foto que muestra *ibdali* se ve mucha diferencia con la placa que se muestra en el video.

Bueno si alguien logro encontrar algo, se agradece que comente. Por mi parte, si averiguo algo también pondre la data.

Saludos!


----------



## ibdali

"MGustavo", lo de las fotos son resultados reales, la calidad es bastante buena, pero si,    hay diferencias con lo que se muestra en el video de ese tipo.


----------



## MGustavo

*ibdali*: Gracias por la respuesta. La verdad me tiene intrigado la laca del video, los resultados son excelentes, y teniendo un gotero de ese tamaño, sobra para hacer varios PCB.

Bueno, ya veremos que pasa..

Saludos!


----------



## ethn

He leído sus aportes y están muy buenos, pero ¿alguien ha logrado hacer la laca fotosensible con materiales que no sean tan rebuscados?, por ejemplo solo con bicromato y algo más, PERO DIRECTAMENTE SOBRE LA PLACA DE COBRE? A alguien le ha resultado una solución mágica con algún compuesto CASERO que los hombres de negro no quieren que sepamos y directamente sobre la placa de cobre? Sin comprar lacas, usar planchas calientes, electrostática, fotoresist, kodak, compuestos de plata, fotopolímeros complejos, placas compradas con laminas fotosensibilizadas, fenólicas, diazos, CNCs, serigrafía ni mallas o brujeria?
  Gracias.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

quizas si ya consigues la placa hecha... seguro que no necesitaras nada de eso


----------



## spider_x

Saludos colegas electronicos.. 

Hace algun tiempo estuve investigando sobre la laca fotosensible y encontre muchos complicaciones para conseguirla o para hacerla, siendo el comun denominador el hecho de ser un producto quimico con cierto nivel de toxicidad... 

Este hecho me llevo a varias horas de busqueda en linea, para encontrar "alternativas" y llegue a encontrar algo, de lo que tal vez algunos ya habian escuchado o quizas aun no sabian... hasta ahora....

Niños y Niñas...les presento : *
Emulsion Fotosensible Laminada *(Dry Film Photoresist)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwJ5vcPH8f0

Esta lamina cumple la misma funcion que la laca, solo que sin el peligro que se presenta por el hecho de usar quimicos dañinos para la salud..

Lo bueno de esto es que es facil de conseguir y de precio relativamente comodo.
El unico punto en contra que tiene (si es que se puede considerar como tal) es que solo se puede encontrar en negativo... en fin  


Si desean buscar, adquirir ,etc sobre esta lamina...en google busquen como:
*Negative Dry Film Photo Resist*

Espero esto les sea de mucha ayuda... 

Hasta la proxima...

Nota: espero que esto no incumpla con las *"Normas del Foro 2.1" *mencionada
        anteriormente....de ser el caso, mil disculpas y porfavor apliquen los cambios
        que sean necesarios.


----------



## ulimar7813

DOSMETROS dijo:


> También se puede insolar al sol . . . valga la redundancia    , 12 del mediodía!
> 
> Les doy un dato en cuanto al tiempo de insolación , si es muy largo , el UV no solo ataca verticalmente , sino que comienza a atacar los costados de las pistas , dando por resultado pistas más angostas e irregulares , y en algunos casos hasta cortandolas.
> 
> Muy buenas tus pruebas Juanma !
> 
> saludos!



hola disculpame te quiero hacer una pregunta 

yo estuve probando de hacer los productos para la foto sensible lo ice con bicarbonato de amonio y alcol polivinilico pero al 48 x 100 to pero no me comvece la forma q lo prepare me podes ayudar con esto porfa grasias

hola disculpame te quiero hacer una pregunta 

yo estuve probando de hacer los productos para la foto sensible lo ice con bicarbonato de amonio y alcol polivinilico pero al 48 x 100 to pero no me comvece la forma q lo prepare me podes ayudar con esto porfa grasias


----------



## HADES

Bueno buscando Temas con respecto a este creo que este es el mas adecuado encontre una receta y voy a ver si encuentro mas para ir actualizando:

Receta para la fabricación del químico fotosensible casero o emulsión:22/Junio/2010

(agua + pegante blanco de papel o madera + Dicromato de amonio)  esta emulsión debe quedar semi espesa y debe  realizarse en un cuarto oscuro con bombillo de color ROJO de lo contrario la emulsión se revelaría (dañará), el sobrante se guarda en un frasco de vidrio oscuro y lo mas indispensable usar guantes, pues estos quimicos son peligrosos si se tocan!!!

Mas info sobre el Dicromato de amonio:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dicromato_de_amonio

Agrego que como Revelador se usa Sosa Cáustica y, para mi sorpresa, lo venden en las droguerías como producto de limpieza industrial.

Y asi mismo una buena idea es usar un Aerografo!:






Agrego otra:22/Junio/2010 Viendo en General me gusto mas esta!

Ingredientes:
Bicromato de amonio 50 gramos. Agua destilada 500 cc. Cola blanca 1000 cc. 

La Preparacion!!!:

Para preparar la emulsión fotosensilbe se siguen los pasos que a continución expongo: 

Primeramente se mezcla el bicromato de amonio con el agua destilada y se deja en reposo por un tiempo minimo de 4 horas para permitir la completa disolución del bicromato y en un lugar oscuro: El bicromato es un polvo rojizo que únicamente en contacto con el agua se sensibiliza a la luz , el resultado nos da una solución marrón amarillenta denominada sensibilizador, la misma que pude guardarse en frasco color ámbar hasta por años; luego esta solución se mezcla con la cola blanca, la misma que deberá dejarse preferiblemente 2 horas en reposo, luego de lo cual está lista para ser utlizada.

Bueno otra mas:22/Junio/2010

Emulsion Fotosensible al Diazo:

Como usualmente se prepara la emulsión y se conserva ya sensibilizada, se provee en potes de 500 cc aproximadamente, 1000 cc y potes de más capacidad. Se debe escoger el que se utilizará en un plazo no mayor a tres semanas, la mayoría de las recomendaciones de los fabricantes apuntan que se puede conservar entre dos y seis semanas, siempre que se mantenga a baja temperatura, es decir menos de 20º C  y más de  6º C, y en un lugar seco y oscuro.

La temperatura elevada y la humedad degradan la calidad de la emulsión al diazo.

La emulsión sensibilizada es sensible a la luz UV en un rango entre 350 y 450 nm. Expuesta a esta

radiación se vuelve insoluble en agua.

Las lámaparas más recomendadas son las halógenas, de arco voltaico o vapor de mercurio. Utilizar otro tipo de lámaparas ocasiona la necesidad de un tiempo mayor de exposición, pérdida de detalles, endurecimiento parcial de la emulsión y reducción de la vida útil de la matriz.

Paso a paso, preparar la emulsión son sensibilizador diazo.

Se debe manipular la emulsión bajo luz amarilla, la luz blanca posee radiación ultravioleta en el rango de sensibilización del diazo.

Utiliza elementos de protección, guantes, barbijos, guardapolvos.

Se necesita: agua destilada, además de la emulsión y el sensibilizante. Poner atención en que esta debe estar totalmente libre de agentes extraños, el agua que se compra para los automóviles puede contener aditivos, además se puede utilizar agua de la canilla, pero debe estar libre de cloro u otro contaminante.

La proporción de la mezcla es de 10% de sensibilizante con respecto a la emulsión.

Se provee el sensibilizante en la cantidad justa para activar la emulsión.

Si adquirimos una emulsión de 900 cc el sensibilizador debe prepararse en 90 cc de agua.

   1. En un envase pequeño se añade al polvo sensibilizante diazo, 90 cc de agua y se agita para homogeneizar la mezcla.
   2. Esta solución se añade a la emulsión de 900 cc y se mezcla muy bien.

Opción: También se comercializa sensibilizante directo, este no necesita mezclarse con agua. se vuelca directamente en la emulsión y se mezcla.

Atención:

Utiliza con cuidado estos productos, irritan los ojos y las vías respiratorias.

Por tu seguridad:

   1. no respires el polvo
   2. evita el contacto con los ojos
   3. en caso de contacto con los ojos, lávate con abundante agua y acude al médico

Observación: Esta es una guía que te ayudará a utilizar este producto, sin embargo no es oficial. Por lo que decía al principio de la nota, siempre debes obtener las indicaciones del fabricante.


----------



## AlEJO7534

Bueno chicos espero ser de ayuda , yo se que este tread se esta hablando de hacer el barniz para el insolado de nuestras pcb, despues de hacer tantas pruebas con serigrafia, enbarrandome con pintura de pvc la cual se aplica a la cara del cobre mediante este metodo, se me ocuurio una idea muy buena y mucho mas economica ya que aqui en colombia hay unos de estos ingredientes que son registringidos para su uso, bueno miren lo que se me ocurrio lo puse en practica y saben que, lo mejor nos queda la matriz para hacer las que queramos, (depende del material en que se haga la matriz)........... aqui va no se les habia ocurrido mandar a hacer nuestro pcb o nuestros pcbs en sellos de polimero , si los sellos de goma que utilizamos para sellar...(pagado, anulado, o cancelado. etc, etc) estos los realizan en un material de polimero u otro que se llama sirel y duran lo que tu quieras, luego que tenemos nuestro sello realizado y ya en casita el cual puede ser de cualquier tamaño y sale mas economico que mandar a hacer el pcb y no nos queda copia aqui nos queda la matriz......bueno seguimos,aplicamos nuestro sello en tinta indeleble la cual usan para sellar pero de buena calidad, hay muchas marcas, previamente, teniendo nuestro pcb bien prolijo y respectivamente desengrasado aplicamos el sello de forma uniforme( alli viene la experiencia y practica) en nuestra pcb y secamos con secador de cabello bien y listo..... para el cloruro ferrico que es lo recomendado, tambien y mucho mejor si le aplicamos la pintura de pvc y luego lavamos la que venden en las distribuidoras para serigrafia ya que esta si menos se mueve del pcb. y sabne nos quedo nuestra matriz para seguirla usando, hagan cuentas, cotizaciones pruebas y me dicen si no.

suerte este es mi aporte para que tengamos nuestras matrices, mas economicas y rapidas, eso si que les hagan bien hechos (legibles) sus sellos tipo pcb el cual me parece nadie se le habia ocurrido.


nos vemos la proxima chicos con otra idea.


----------



## HADES

Lo que sucede es que mandar a hacer una pista de sello pues si si el proyecto lo vas a hacer varias veces pero si no mmmmmmmmm me temo que no y por ender mandar a hacer sellos a cada rato mmmmm no!

Igual gracias por la intencion saludos!

HADES


----------



## krakenmax

Buenas Noches A todos   ,desde ya muchas gracias por los aportes de todos los miembros del foro, Todas sus experiencias me han ayudado a comprender mas sobre los procesos quimicos y de seguridad que hay que tomar para realizar este proyecto que es muy util en muchos campos, en cuanto a la idea de AlEJO7534, me parece que es muy buena para poder multicopiar por medio del sello, y no cuesta tanto como el bicromato, el alcohol Polivinilico y demas ingredientes, aunque seria muy interesante un metodo que de buenos resultados para realizar Pcbs instantaneos con la insoladora y que agradeceria mucho poder definir el tema de la laca fotosensible.
pude conseguir un poco de bicromato de amonio acuoso, pero no se como mezclarlo ni con que, ya que vi que se mezclan con colapis o cola de pescado, con cola de carpinteria, goma arabiga, alcohol polivinilico, sosa, etc. 

Porfavor me podrían explicar cual es el mejor procedimiento a realizar. .
Saludos a todos y Gracias.


----------



## MGustavo

krakenmax dijo:


> Buenas Noches A todos   ,desde ya muchas gracias por los aportes de todos los miembros del foro, Todas sus experiencias me han ayudado a comprender ...



*krakenmax* si mirás unos post más atrás ya postearon la receta de las cantidades a meclar con el bicromato.

Saludos


----------



## AlEJO7534

hola chicos, gracias krakenmax por tu opinion,  en cuanto al comentario de nuestro colega HADES,  pues le explico lo siguiente, todo depende del punto de vista como lo miremos, y ojo!! la locacion donde vivimos tambien, resulta que aqui en colombia es mucho mas barato mandar a hacer un sello que cuesta 8.000 pesos ( 4 dolares ) que buscar el bicromato o el alcohol polivinilico, pues si... lo ideal es hacerlo por el metodo quimico e insoladora igual, yo tengo insoladora, pero he recurrido a este metodo por que??? aqui en nuestro pais hay productos quimicos restringidos (uso controlado) dentro de esos estos mencionados anteriormente, ahora pues si.. la electronica algunos la miramos como un hobbie y otros la miramos como profesion, igual siempre debemos mirar nuestras creaciones con una vision productiva, ya que para eso estudiamos nos quemamos las pestañas dia y noche y siempre pensaremos algunos en hacer una replica de este producto si nos queda bien, ahora, pienso que para tomar una decision de estas debemos previamente haber hecho todas las pruebas necesarias( simulacion, montaje, protoboard, o ver alguna prueba de funcionamiento de este) y asi no perder el dinero invertido en un sello o componentes comprados, y repito no se en otros paises costos de inversion para este metodo, pero pienso que no podemos generalizar nuestros conceptos ante un metodo propuesto sin conocer los costos de inversion en otros paises, todo lo anterior dicho con mucho respeto y cariño, saludos a todos y abrazos fraternales desde colombia. 

PD. Todas las ideas aqui dadas son simplemente creadas en base a alternativas rapidas a problemas complejos como lo es la solucion de crear un pcb por un metodo casero fiable a bajo costo o por dificultades de conseguir un producto quimico peligroso para su manipulacion o de uso restringido, no desaprobemos los metodos de nuestros compañeros si no hemos visto los resultados finales sin hacer las respectivas pruebas.

Saludos.


----------



## krakenmax

Buenas Noches , gracias nuevamente por todos los aportes, bueno justamente estaba por probar, pero me tope con algunos inconvenientes a la hora de encontrar los componentes, pude hallar el bicromato de amonio tambien diazo, pero no el alcohol polivinilico, aunque pude encontrar un poco de colageno hidrolizado "no se si sirva", tambien cola vinilica, queria preguntarles si hay alguna relación entre el tiempo y la cantidad de diazo o bicromato en la mezcla.
pregunta 2. 
de acuerdo a la receta de Hades, que se le agradece el aporte, para cola 9:1 de mezcla con diazo, ¿aproximadamente cuanto tiempo se necesita exponer?..., poseo una caja con algunos tubos fluoresentes de 25w  en total 4, la distancia entre el cristal y la luz es de 13" mas o menos unos 33 cm. me preguntaba si habia alguna formula física o matemática para calcular el tiempo de acuerdo a la mezcla y distancia e intensidad, lei también que si la fuente de luz esta un poco mas lejana la definición de la imagen es mejor, no se si me podrian ayudar a aclarar estas dudas. 

Gracias nuevamente por sus experiencias ,  espero la esten pasando chevere.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

La distancia tiende a alargar el tiempo de exposicion, asi que acerca mas esos tubos a tu placa de insolacion(solo funcionaria si fuera un de 500W), con 10Cm o menos estas bien (tubo fluorocente),el tiempo de exposicion lo encuentras colocando primero un diseño que tenga pistas de varios tamaños de de lineas, desde el mas grueso hasta el mas delgado, luego con una cartulina negra, expones a la luz tu diseño, digamos 1 minuto, luego expones otro pedazo de franja recorriendo la cartulina, otro minuto y así sucesivamenta (como de las cebras). Asi al revelar tu placa te daras cuenta cual es el tiempo exacto que tendras que usar para la proxima ves.


----------



## krakenmax

Buenas Noches, espero todos la esten pasando chevere,espero puedan ayudarme, hoy me puse a probar mezclar el bicromato con el colapis (colageno hidrolizado o gelatina sin savor) , con proporcion de 10:1 de bicromato acuoso, y lo unte en vidrio para hacer algunas pruebas, pero me he dado cuenta que el colageno, no se seca permanece gelatinoso y no puedo poner el negativo, ojala puedan ayudarme con este problema o darme una pauta para realizar este proyecto.
gracias.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## HADES

krakenmax dijo:


> Buenas Noches, espero todos la esten pasando chevere,espero puedan ayudarme, hoy me puse a probar mezclar el bicromato con el colapis (colageno hidrolizado o gelatina sin savor) , con proporcion de 10:1 de bicromato acuoso, y lo unte en vidrio para hacer algunas pruebas, pero me he dado cuenta que el colageno, no se seca permanece gelatinoso y no puedo poner el negativo, ojala puedan ayudarme con este problema o darme una pauta para realizar este proyecto.
> gracias.
> Saludos a todos.



si mas recuerdo en otro posta atras recuerdo haber dado recetas con las proporciones y hasta resalte al que mejor estaba que incluia agua destilada chequelo o agregale lo que haga falta

saludos!

HADES


----------



## krakenmax

Gracias Amigos del Foro, Gracias Hades, estaba Viendo sobre lo de la cola vinilica pero no la pude hallar pregunte en las ferreterias y solo me responden que tienen cola sintetica, es por ello que no la compro aun, del alcohol ese tampoco lo pude hallar, hoy mezcle bicromato con colageno, pero cuando se cuaja permanece gelatinoso, y no podria colocar el negativo porque se pegaria. espero puedan ayudarme. pude hallar un poco de goma arábiga .

Gracias por la ayuda, y pasenla bacan.


----------



## AlEJO7534

a eso me referia las dificultades de uno conseguir los productos, es complicado en algunos paises o no los conocen o no los quieren vender, te deseo suerte con eso, ya que yo tambien lo he intentado y uno se demora para hacer un diseño por esa situación, y yo he intentado hasta con serigrafia y todo bien pero cuando va a hechar la pintura pvc sobre las rasqueta, se vuelve un asco y ademas tambien son remalos sus vapores, tengo mi insoladora de rayos uv durmiendo  por ese mismo detalle.

Saludos.


----------



## HADES

krakenmax dijo:


> Gracias Amigos del Foro, Gracias Hades, estaba Viendo sobre lo de la cola vinilica pero no la pude hallar pregunte en las ferreterias y solo me responden que tienen cola sintetica, es por ello que no la compro aun, del alcohol ese tampoco lo pude hallar, hoy mezcle bicromato con colageno, pero cuando se cuaja permanece gelatinoso, y no podria colocar el negativo porque se pegaria. espero puedan ayudarme. pude hallar un poco de goma arábiga .
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda, y pasenla bacan.



usa goma blanca normal!!!!! de ahi agua destilada o agua para jeringas como tambien se le conoce y por lo que veo no estas leyendo


----------



## krakenmax

Buenas Tardes, gracias por las sugerencias.  justamente a raiz de la lectura de anteriores paginas del foro, pude desarrollar este proyecto, se le agradece nuevamente al Sr Hades por las recetas ya que son muy utiles y las he utilizado para realizar el proyecto , 
Les cuento que la gelatina en el vidrio se seco, y pude ponerle el negativo para poderlo insolar en este caso utilice una lampara comun de 1000w con pastilla de tungsteno, durante tres minutos, para lavarlo agua 98:2 de sosa caustica. El resultado fue que la gelatina que no fue expuesta se desvanecio, la estoy dejando secar para ver si es resistente al cloruro férrico.

queria aprovechar tambien para preguntarles si hay algun pigmento que le pueda añadir o como hacerlo, como puedo fijar bien la gelatina, o ver algo en contraste, ya que todo salio tranasparente. como la gelatina.

Saludos Gracias  .


----------



## HADES

krakenmax dijo:


> Buenas Tardes, gracias por las sugerencias.  justamente a raiz de la lectura de anteriores paginas del foro, pude desarrollar este proyecto, se le agradece nuevamente al Sr Hades por las recetas ya que son muy utiles y las he utilizado para realizar el proyecto ,
> Les cuento que la gelatina en el vidrio se seco, y pude ponerle el negativo para poderlo insolar en este caso utilice una lampara comun de 1000w con pastilla de tungsteno, durante tres minutos, para lavarlo agua 98:2 de sosa caustica. El resultado fue que la gelatina que no fue expuesta se desvanecio, la estoy dejando secar para ver si es resistente al cloruro férrico.
> 
> queria aprovechar tambien para preguntarles si hay algun pigmento que le pueda añadir o como hacerlo, como puedo fijar bien la gelatina, o ver algo en contraste, ya que todo salio tranasparente. como la gelatina.
> 
> Saludos Gracias  .



Estas seguro que usaste esta receta que di y en estas proporciones!:????
*
Bicromato de amonio 50 gramos. Agua destilada 500 cc. Cola blanca 1000 cc.*


----------



## krakenmax

Buenas Noches. Interesante Hades, si la habia leido pero solo tengo 10:1 de bicromato acuoso, osea ya mezclado, no tengo mucho ya que es un tanto caro, en cuanto a la cola si la consegui, envez de agua destilada ¿puede ser agua envotellada?, aunque creo que solo me bastaria mezclar la cola con el bicromato acuoso que tengo preparado, pero aun no se la proporcion. basicamente entiendo mezclar 550cc aprox de bicromato acuoso con 1000cc de cola blanca,¿es eso correcto?.

disculpen que haga la pregunta nuevamente, ya que mi interes por esto es netamente academico y quiero poder experimentar y datar el proceso, creo puedo encontrar muchas personas entendidas en este foro sobre temas afines a la electronica.

Queria preguntar que si el colageno hidratado puede servir como soporte al bicromato amonico, ya que es un coloide como la (cola sintética, alcohol de polivinilo, huevo, gelatina, goma arábiga,etc.), he leido en el foro algunas recetas con estos ingredientes. Creo que se pueden hallar varias formas para hacer una laca fotosensible y me gustaria definir cual es mejor en cuanto al proceso de corroción del cobre con cloruro ferrico, que es lo que mas interesa,

Pregunta 2 para Hades en cuanto a la receta de la cola, ¿como retiro la cola no expuesta?, tengo sosa caustica, no tengo soplete asi que agradeceria algun metodo de lavado. tambien te queria preguntar si es posible añadirle algun pigmento o aditivo a la mezcla para poder distinguir el grabado y si es posible darle mayor resistencia para ver si sufre alteraciones mientras se sumerge en el cloruro ferrico.

desde ya gracias.

Saludos a Todos y pasenla Chevere.


----------



## HADES

krakenmax dijo:


> Buenas Noches. Interesante Hades, si la habia leido pero solo tengo 10:1 de bicromato acuoso, **osea ya mezclado*, no tengo mucho ya que es un tanto caro, en cuanto a la cola si la consegui, envez de agua destilada ¿puede ser agua envotellada?, aunque creo que solo me bastaria mezclar la cola con el bicromato acuoso que tengo preparado, pero aun no se la proporcion. basicamente entiendo mezclar 550cc aprox de bicromato acuoso con 1000cc de cola blanca,¿es eso correcto?.


*ya mezclada con que? y la agua destilada no es lo mismo que el agua enbotellada http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agua_destilada y http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agua_desionizada pero lee bien! para que no te confundas!



> Pregunta 2 para Hades en cuanto a la receta de la cola, ¿como retiro la cola no expuesta?, tengo sosa caustica, no tengo soplete asi que agradeceria algun metodo de lavado. tambien te queria preguntar si es posible añadirle algun pigmento o aditivo a la mezcla para poder distinguir el grabado y si es posible darle mayor resistencia para ver si sufre alteraciones mientras se sumerge en el cloruro ferrico.



Con sosa caustica(escamas) y el soplete solo es cuando la echas No para retirarla.


----------



## krakenmax

Buenas noches Hades. gracias por tu interes y tiempo. queria comentarte:
mezcle un poco de cola blanca en proporcion de, 10:1 de bicromato acuoso que tambien viene de una mezcla de agua 10:1 de bicromato amonico, lo estoy dejando reposar por un par de horas, y lo voy a untar en vidrio para hacer alguna prueba, en cuanto a la laca fotosensible resultante salio una mezcla un tanto amarillenta aglutinada un poco mas delgada que la cola pura, ademas de soluble en agua. 

Con respecto a lo del lavado tengo muchas dudas ya que no se como quitar la laca fotosensible que no fue expuesta. lei un proceso que explicas en un post anterior y mencionas que se debe revelar con sosa caustica, no se si podrias explicarme con mas detalle el proceso de revelado
espero puedas ayudarme.

gracias.


Saludos.

pasenla genial.


----------



## krakenmax

Buenas Noches. estube probando la emulsion a la cola blanca pero fue un fracaso ya que la goma se desprendio con el lavado de agua con soda caustica al 2%

probe con colageno hidrolizado tube mas exito con este ultimo ya que soporto el lavado con la mezcla de sosa caustica.

bueno para este proceso utilice un envase de colageno hidrolizado 60g (colapis, colapez se usa en reposteria como aglutinante). mezclado con 500cc de agua fria. y una mezcla de 10:1 de bicromato amonico acuoso.

proceso.

1. Mezclar el colapiz 60g en agua fria agitar rapidamente o se te hara una bola solida y pegajosa que no se  podra disolver con facilidad. llevarlo a baño maria para homogenizar la mezcla. dejar reposar 10 min. la llamremos gelatina.
 a partir de aqui todo a oscuras.

2. para la mezcla del bicromato, es de agua 10: 1 de bicromato amonico en polvo, tomar precauciones en el manejo del bicromato. ¡¡¡ojo hacerlo en un cuarto oscuro o en su defecto con foco rojo. aui tenemos nuestro bicromato acuoso.


3. en el cuarto oscuro mezclar estos dos compuestos. la gelatina 10: 1 de bicromato acuoso.
dejar reposar para eliminar las burbujas.

4. Untar sobre la suprficie a sensibilizar, hacer una fina capa, distribuir con homogeneidad, dejar secar hasta que no queden manchas gelatinosas.

5. insolar con el negativo.

6. lavado. prebiamente mezclar agua con 2%  de sosa caustica, esta sustancia retirara el colageno que no fue expuesto, agitar de lado a lado el envase para formar pequeñas olas de este modo se desprende de mejor manera el material no expuesto.

7 dejar secar la gelatina que se quedo.

Aun me falta probar poniendolo en el cloruro ferrico.

Agradeceria si me pueden ayudar.

desde ya gracias.

queria preguntarles si es posible añadir algun pigmento tambien si hay algun modo de fijar el colageno para hacerlo mas resistente.
porfavor agradeceria respuestas menos ambiguas, ya que no ayudan al proyecto de la laca fotosensible. 


desde ya gracias.


----------



## HADES

Es que mira  pues el asunto es que me mencionas componentes que no son identicos a la receta y conforme vos vengas y cambies la receta no puedo dar fe y legalidad de lo que estas haciendo!

PD.lo "acuoso" se debe por las proporciones que utilices!!!!o si lo queres ver de otra forma es lo resistente o aguado que sea!!

saludos!

HADES


----------



## josifaz

la mejor de las tecnicas que me dejo con la boca abierta seguro que mas de un no la conoce es hacer las placas con QUITA ESMALTE (Acetona), coloquen el circuito fotocopiado o impreso en laser en la placa pasen la plancha de manera que el circuito impreso en la hoja se pegue un poco pero no todo¡¡ Ahora mojen un algodon con quita esmalte para uñas y mojen el papel mediante pequeños golpes con el algodon, esperen unos segundo y pasen la plancha nuevamente, repitan el proceso hasta que en un momento determinado veranque las pistas impresas se notan del lado del papel, esto quiere decir que todo el toner fue transferido a la placa, luego mojen con agua la placa y retiren el papel y wala, si pasan el quita esmalte en la placa se borran las pistas el quita esmalte tiene acetona que es lo que afloja el toner.


Es Cierto, hoy hice una plaqueta con este metodo y salió mucho mejor que sin quitaesmalte a pesar que usé papel comun. 

Yo tengo bastante experiencia con el metodo de la plancha, algunas plaquetas me han salido bastante bién, pero creo que  el quitaesmalte alluda un poco mas.

La duda que tengo es que pasará cuando use papel fotografico; me parece que el quitaesmalte no lo va a atravesar porque es muy grueso.


----------



## galileyh

Hola quisiera saber si alguien conoce el nombre tenico del fijador para conseguirlos en tiendas quimicas, ya que en todas las consultas que hago me dicen que el de kodak pero es poco probable que lo consiga en mi ciudad, gracias


----------



## oxanderv

hola a todos he leído los últimos comentarios respecto a la creación de una laca fotosensible para mejorar el proceso de elaboración  de las pcb, lo he  intentado en los últimos meses sin muy buenos resultados, uso una emulsion sensibilizada con diazo, el detalle que se logra al revelar la imagen es sorprendente pero al momento de introducir la baquela al acido este destruye gradualmente la imagen arruinando asi los caminos del circuito. He alargado un poco mas el proceso en mi desesperación de lograr un buen resultado haciéndolo de la siguiente forma:
1º pinto el cobre con una tinta a base de alcohol y espero que se seque.
2º agrego la emulsion sobre la placa ya pintada y espero que seque.
3º insolo la placa y revelo; al hacer esto quedan los caminos protegidos por la emulsion y en el resto se observa el cobre pintado con la itnta.
4º segun la ficha tecnica de la emulsion que estoy utilizando es resistente a los solventes, asi que al tener protegidos los caminos limpio con un algodon impregnado de alcohol la superficies expuestas para retirar la tinta sobrante, pero he aqui el problema la emulsion se cae y me aruina nuevamente la imagen, (los que se logran salvar mantienen la calidad y la definición); si alguien ha hecho una laca o usa una emulsion que si sea resistente a los solventes podrian poner en practica esta tecnica, yo por mi parte seguire investigando y les comentare los avances que tenga pues me puedo dar cuenta que no soy el unico que tiene estos problemas.
gracias por la atencion prestada y espero sus comentarios o criticas constructivas.


----------



## CARLOS1218

hola encontre este metodo para hacer la emulsion fotosensible, ya que yo tambien quiero hacer mi emulcion para fabricar mis placas, me imagino que se aplica una delgada capa de pintura y con esto ya quedo sensibilizada, bueno no es mucho lo que aporto pero pues algo es algo.
aqui dejo el enlace.


----------



## sergiodp

Hola a todos

Probe con gran exito esta sencilla formula:
Cola Blanca para el colegio (Plasticola marca en Argentina)
+ 2 gotas de tinta negra Rotring(para que se vea mas sobre el cobre, puede ir cualquiera supongo) para 3 cm3 de plasticola
+10% de solucion saturada de bicromato en agua( en mi caso 0.3ml o cm3) medisos con jeringa de insulina.

Una mano de emulsion con pinceleta de pelo suave sintetico (china)
secada a secador de pelo y copiada con UV 4 minutos a 25cm
(lampara philips para broncearse). Cualquier lampara o el sol es lo mismo pero hay que hacer pruebas de tiempo.

El secreto es la limpieza absoluta del cobre( detergente y fibra verde bajo el chorro de agua, secar y no apoyar un dedo) y para lavar (revelar ) usar esponja suave para que no queden restos  de emulsion, luego "cocinar" con pistola de calor
a 200ºC aprox para endurecer y hacer insoluble en percloruro de 40º a 50ºC.
Yo imprimo con laser negra en transparencia de fotocopiadora (muy baratas y se venden de a una) 2 o mas copias desfasadas vertical y horizontalmente y superpongo 2 impresiones para lograr mas negrura, y eliminar defectos de impresora y listo.

VAN FOTOS Y ESPERO QUE ME COMENTEN SI FUNCIONO BIEN PARA ALGUIEN MAS


----------



## josifaz

Hola Sergiodp, Muchas gracias por compartir tu conocimiento, la plaqueta te quedó muy bien, en algún momento voy a probar tu método. Acordate de tener cuidado con el bicromato porque es muy tóxico.

Dios te bendiga. !Saludos¡


----------



## caos.gsm

emulsion fotosensible positiva
[/SIZE] 
La formula es la siguiente:   

1. Nitrato de plata..........25%
2. Clouro de plata..........25%
3. polivinilpirrolidona K30------0.54%
4. Carboximetilcelulosa sodica.....0.9%
5. Agua DESTILADA.............48.6%


PREPARACION:

1. En cuarto oscuro de preferencia.
2. Tener preparado un recipiente adecuado donde no entre la luz, para envasar la emulsion.
3. Calentar el agua, y a 45 grados centigrados, disolver la carboximetilcelulosa con agitacion fuerte.
4. Agregar la polivinilpirrolidona K30, y disolver .
5. Agregar poco a poco el nitrato de plata, y disolverlo con agitacion.
6. Agregar poco a poco el cloruro de plata y disolverlo.
7. Envasar en el recipiente indicado.


----------



## RSelectronic

caos.gsm dijo:


> emulsion fotosensible positiva
> [/SIZE]
> La formula es la siguiente:
> 
> 1. Nitrato de plata..........25%
> 2. Clouro de plata..........25%
> 3. polivinilpirrolidona K30------0.54%
> 4. Carboximetilcelulosa sodica.....0.9%
> 5. Agua DESTILADA.............48.6%
> 
> 
> PREPARACION:
> 
> 1. En cuarto oscuro de preferencia.
> 2. Tener preparado un recipiente adecuado donde no entre la luz, para envasar la emulsion.
> 3. Calentar el agua, y a 45 grados centigrados, disolver la carboximetilcelulosa con agitacion fuerte.
> 4. Agregar la polivinilpirrolidona K30, y disolver .
> 5. Agregar poco a poco el nitrato de plata, y disolverlo con agitacion.
> 6. Agregar poco a poco el cloruro de plata y disolverlo.
> 7. Envasar en el recipiente indicado.



Nitrato de hacerlo también. Esto es cierto? alguien probó?

Para las negativas cual es la fórmula?


----------



## tmv26

Hola a todos , alguien probo la emulsion Poly azul , antes ya mensionada ?
Aun no me convensee esto del bicromato , por lo cancerigeno y etc , aunque si creo que puedo conseguirlo , pero no me da ganas de andar trasteando con algo tan peligroso, por el momento me quedo con la plancha y la fotocopiadora .
A me olvidaba funciona el producto que venden en Merc... Lib...?

P.D. : La insoladora se podria hacer con leds U.V.?


----------



## vatride

Hola amigos del foro. Hay productos que sirven para hacer placas con el método fotosensible, los mejores son los negativos por adquirir mayor definicion. Se llaman fotopolimeros hay en Forma de láminas como los que se usan para las revistas , diarios (en imprentas) y los acuosos. Los de imprentas el revelador es medio toxico no se los recomiendo mucho. Los que estan realizados en base acuosa si porque se revelan con agua corriente. El producto que venden en mercado libre hay 2 uno para hacer 100 placas o 200 que viene en kit muy completo y muy bien explicado (yo lo uso mucho y anda joya) y otro que sale mas caro, me quedo con el primero porque se hace descuento al comprar varios o el kit grande. La insoladora la tego construida con lamparas comunes bajo consumo. Saludos


----------



## tmv26

Bueno estuve buscando un poco (bastante) acerca de los productos comerciales que vienen para tal fin , encontre varios interesantes de la marca Sunchemical , pero por desgracia no se consigue en argentina , y luego otros productos similares made in china , los que dan resultados profesionales con antisolder y todo ,pero para que lo envien hay que comprar una cantidad exagerada . Hasta que encontre un producto llamado " Laca LP20 " de Kopimask . y si tienen distribuidor en Argentina la empresa que lo vende se llama Gasatex. S.A. envie una consulta para averiguar mas sobre este producto , cuando me respondan les comento...


----------



## Diego_eliasv

tmv26 dijo:


> Hola a todos ...A me olvidaba funciona el producto que venden en Merc... Lib...??


 
Hola Tmv26, yo compre hace un tiempo ese producto y la verdad... que estoy mas que satisfecho... Mis placas son la envidia de mis compañeros... Una vez que le encontras la mano no vas a querer cambiarlo.... Saludos!!!!


----------



## Diego_32

Hola Sergiodp te ha salido muy bien esa placa! sería mucha molestia publicar otro diseño para ver mejor.

Saludos!!


----------



## sergiodp

Diego_32

para la formula de arriba  "Mi formula Casera"
Plasticola + 10% solucion saturada en agua  de Bicromato de Potasio

No tengo otros diseños nuevos pero te aseguro que la definicion es perfecta, se obtienen trazos superfinos.
Lo interesante del metodo es que si no te satisface la impresion la borras y volves a repetirlo.

Lo importante es la limpieza de la placa, no tocarla con los dedos(evitar toda grasitud) y hacer pruebas de insolado con distintas lamparas o el sol, ah tambien es fundamental luego de revelar con agua el "cocinado a 200gC aprox con pistola de calor para endurecer la emulsion antes del percloruro.

El Bicromato de Potasio para los que lo usen en forma no a diario (como el uso profesional) si no esporadicamente y con los cuidados logicos, guantes etc y por supuesto no te lo vas a beber,  no es mas peligroso que otras inumerables sustancias quimicas. Me tome le trabajo de averiguarlo con distintos quimicos profesores de universidad. 

sergiodp


----------



## sjuan

sergio y como haces para revelar, yo estoy intentando con la precion del agua solamete pero queda una fina capa sobre el cobre que no sale sola y si la toco se cae todo el diseño


----------



## sergiodp

sjuan dijo:


> sergio y como haces para revelar, yo estoy intentando con la precion del agua solamete pero queda una fina capa sobre el cobre que no sale sola y si la toco se cae todo el diseño



sjuan 


¿pusiste el bicromato diluido(polvo naranja ) y lo expusiste suficiente tiempo con el fotolito a la UV?
O tal vez te pasaste mucho con el tiempo de luz o no tiene negrura suficiente el fotolito para la lampara que usaste. Ojo con el sol es facil pasarse y no se "abre" mas.

La manera correcta de encontrar el tiempo optimo de impresion es: 
ir desplazando de a 1 o 2 cm una pantalla que haga sombra total a la UV con tiempos crecientes 
de a  30 seg por ejemplo, y luego la porcion que se abra mejor sera la del tiempo optimo.

No se que te puede estar pasando, pero cuando revelas con el agua trata con cuidado la emulsion humeda, pero a mi se me "abre" muy facil y rapido la parte que no recibio luz uv (parte negra del fotolito). Luego la endureces con calor sin tocarla. 

Voy  a tratar de hacer un video y subirlo para que se vea la preparacion completa.


----------



## sjuan

pues he estado experimentado todo el dia con diferentes tiempos y concentraciones y no he podido lograr una buena y funcional pero me sucedio algo muy extraño, el procedimiento fue así:
sobre una tapa de aluminio mezcle la cola blanca o clobon y un poco, pero poco de bicromato y cuando la apique a la placa y la revele paso algo extraño lo que medio se desprendio o "abrio" como lo llamas fueron las partes sin proteger en el acetato osea como si fuera una emulsion negativa


----------



## Diego_32

gracias sergiodp, cuando tenga algo de dinero lo probare.
Tendria que hacerme un horno para calentar las placas y una balanza...
Gracias!


----------



## newnaf

Sergiodp... estoy por probar tu formula.. estuve buscando informacion sobre los compontes.. la verdad que lo unico a tener en cuenta es sobre el dicromato de potasio que es toxico.. y no encuentro donde adquirirlo (Argentina) .... podras dar alguna referencia o profundizar un poco mas sobre tu experiencia y algun consejo ?

por otra parte he adquirido el producto de viatrid De MENDOZA ya qe promete ser muy bueno.... asi que veremos como resulta y ya comentare...

En cuanto a la insoladora si es muy facil hacerlo con una bajo consumo he optado por hacer algo similar a una insoladora con un scanner viejo y un timmers que controle los tubos uv (un555)... algo similar a esto..







y para la temperatura un horno grill comun...







les comentare como resulta... me interesaba saber un poco mas sobre la formula de SERGIODP..  un saludo


----------



## reyvilla

hola a todos quería comentarles que yo he realizado al igual que muchosde ustedes diferentes métodos con muchas fallas he probado de todo para realizar mis placas y de momento estoy con este método de sensibilizar la placa, a diferencia de hacer químicos y laca, hace poco realice un curso de 1 dia de serigrafia un super intensivo, y resulta que la finalidad era lograr obtener de manera eficiente y rápida un tarjeta de circuito impreso perfecta, bueno antes de comprar de todo lo que te piden para hacer la serigrafia compre la emulsión fotosensible que es la que se usa para sensibilizar las mallas, y realice un proceso similar al del tema de fogonazo, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/hacer-impresos-metodo-kpr-15961/ , la única diferencia es que yo utilice emulsión de serigrafia y el un esmalte especial de fotografia, les dejo una foto de la primera que revelo con la emulsión de serigrafia.

Nota: El circuito de la imagen fue solo una prueba apurado, por eso se fue una pista y no esta totalmente revelado...saludoss


----------



## sjuan

pues esta muy buenas tus placas, pero queremos detalles!!! que esmalte, que hace el esmalte etc.


----------



## reyvilla

Bueno hago exactamente que lo que hacen con la malla de serigrafia que es colarle la emulsión foto sensible pero en ves de hacerlo con la malla osea con lo que llaman bastidor lo hago directo a la placa...es igual a lo que hacen en este vídeo pero ellos utilizan una tinta especial yo utilizo la emulsión común de la serigrafia que la compre y es una pasta llamada emulsión de color azul y vino con un polvo llamado bicromato que lo mezclas y ya tienes la emulsión sensibilizada.


----------



## sjuan

que bueno que compartas tu método con la comunidad, y el vídeo, y lo de la emulsión me queda claro, pero no entiendo cual esmalte echaste, es acaso por lo que se ve negra la emulsión? por que yo había probado pero como ya comente tenia un problema, uno es que casi no se ve la emulsión y otro es que cuando voy a quitar la laca fotosensible al principio se ve el diseño muy chulo pero queda una fina capa de emulsión donde no debiera haber, como veo un poco en la segunda imagen que posteaste y cuando la voy a retirar, entonces se daña el diseño.


----------



## reyvilla

No es ningún esmalte en la misma emulsión que es de ese color, y con respecto a quitar la emulsión eso depende de la cantidad que le echas ya que no están fácil de quitar y no se pega tango como en la malla, esta es mi primera prueba y me parece que quedo genial ya que no tiene casi detalles y eso que la hice corriendo te voy a detallar como hago que es similar como te comente al proceso que realiza fogonazo.

Materiales que yo uso:
1.- Fresadora dremel con disco de corte o cualquier disco. (es para sujetar la tarjeta)
2.- Tirro, Teipe, Cinta adhesiva, algo con lo que se pueda pegar la tarjeta del disco.
3.- Emulsión Fotosensible para serigrafia ya preparada.
4.- Pistola de calor o secador de cabello en caso de no tener pistola.
5.-Lampara de Bombillos blancos o de tubos blancos.
6.- agua
7.-Jabón desengranaste, lavaplatos
8.-tiner, acetona o etanol.
9.-esponja de brillo, birulana o como la llamen.
10.-paño seco, servilleta o algo para secar la tarjeta.
11.-fotolito inverso o colores invertidos en papel trasparente, impreso lo mas oscuro posible.
12.- Paciencia 

Proceso:
1.-Primero con la esponja y el jabón limpiar y desengrasar como siempre la tarjeta.
2.-Pasar preferiblemente una gasa con tiner, acetona o etanol a la tarjeta y luego una seca.
3.-pegar la tarjeta a al disco de la fresadora.

4.-llenar la tarjeta con emulsión suficiente como para que al girar se llene toda uniforme antes de utilizar la emulsión tratar de hacer todo el proceso en poca luz, osea a la sombra de una pared que no le pegue directamente el sol ya que daña la emulsión, puede hacerse mas no es lo correcto debido a que pierde el efecto la emulsión y en vez de durar 4 meses dura 1 semana y deja de ser efectiva.

5.-activar la fresadora, según el vídeo creo 4200rpm por 10seg. yo lo hago un poco mas lento
esto porque la emulsión sale expulsada y aparte la coloco dentro de un recipiente donde entre la tarjeta y el desastre quede allí. En el tutorial de fogonazo aparece uno casi igual y creo que hasta mejor explicado de este proceso.

6.-dejar reposar la emulsión 2min mas o menos para evitar las posibles burbujas.

7.-terminar de secar la emulsión con la pistola de calor o el secador de pelo, se van a dar cuenta que esta lista cuando le pasen la mano y no se les quede pegada. Yo tardo de 3 a 4min en este proceso y la pistola la coloco a 10 o 15cm y la muevo por toda la tarjeta para no quemarla claro esta esto es con una pistola que calienta hasta 400°C. después de estar seca taparla para que no se revele antes.

8.-colocar el negativo del fotolito en la tarjeta sin sujetarla con cinta adhesiva ni nada solo el fotolito y colocar encima de ambos con la cara hacia donde vaya a estar la lampara un pedazo de vidrio transparente esto para que haga presión y no halla ninguna distorsión o sombra al revelar.

9.- exponer ahora si a la luz por 3min. yo lo hice así y funciona perfecto, con un cronometro se pueden ayudar.

10.-pasados los 3min. apagar la luz y tapar nuevamente la tarjeta.

11.-Revelar la tarjeta con agua, esto aun esta en periodo de prueba ya que no es muy efectiva el agua y tarda mucho, mañana con mas pruebas les digo con que otra cosa se puede revelar que sea mas efectiva.

12.- al ácido y listo. por el momento estas son mis experiencias y avances les contare cualquier cosa mas adelante...saludosss


PD: coloco unas fotos de una pintura llamado plastisol que tiene la misma viscosidad que la de la emulsión y la emulsión en una paleta para que tengan una mejor idea.


----------



## reyvilla

hola otra prueba con la emulsión les coloco las fotos para que me digan que les parece, la hice en menos de 10 minutos y esparciendo con una espátula la emulsión nada mas.


----------



## J2C

Reyvilla

Pareciera haber quedado bien, pero tu sabes que recien podrás conocer la calidad de la emulsión al finalizar el proceso despues de la corrosión acida verificando que no se hayan abierto algunas pistas.

Realmente espero que te quede perfecta por el trabajo que has realizado.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## reyvilla

Gracias, bueno de momento no he querido echarle a ninguna el ácido hasta estar bien convencido, lo que pasa es que aun no logro hacer que la emulsión quede bien pareja sin darle vueltas estoy viendo si hay otra manera, de momento funciona bastante bien pero aun se lleva algunas pistas y genera cortos en algunos lados apenas termina de perfeccionar el método vuelvo a subir fotos...saludos


----------



## J2C

Reyvilla

Tu dices 





> ... dejar bien pareja la emulsión ...


 y si pruebas colocando una o dos capas de cinta de papel engomada en los bordes de la placa (previamente a colocarle la emulsión) y luego desparramas la emulsión con alguna regla o elemento similar trasladandola apoyada sobre las tiras de cinta de papel?.

Otro punto seria en lugar de dejar espacios sin cobre tan grandes (insumen mas tiempo de la parte acida) realizar un cuadrado de masa (0V) de forma que tal vez no te perjudique en la zona de alta densidad de pistas finas el tenerlo tanto tiempo sumergido dentro del acido?.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## reyvilla

bueno esa placa como te dije era una prueba nada mas de echo la saque de una que tenia el mismo proteus de ejemplo para ver que tan finas se podían hacer las pistas y que tan complejo se podía hacer el circuito de echo no es el circuito impreso completo esa es una de las 4 caras que trae la tarjeta,   y por lo visto se pueden hacer pistas muy finas sin ningún problema y la parte de complejo pues no creo que llegue a ese extremo y de llegar ya mandaría hacer la tarjeta conn una maquina,  ahora estoy haciendo una tarjeta ya menos compleja para mi uso, de una sola cara en un rato monto las fotos para que las vean.

Bueno aquí están los avances, muy buenos al principio, al final cometí un error debido a que quise hacer lo que al bastidor normalmente lo hace que es limpiar con tiner la malla después del revelado, y allí estuvo el pequeño detalle, el tiner si es mucho desase la emulsión, no se nota casi pero al limpiar la tarjeta después de revelarla le pase tiner y quedo buenísima pero al revelar con ácido se volvieron visible manchas transparentes en las partes que no estaban protegidas y esto ocasiono lo que se ve en la foto.

La primera foto de izquierda a  derecha. Es después de revelado con agua, quedan unas manchas debido a partes de la emulsión que aun no se han removido completamente, si continuaba removiendo con agua se empieza a desvanecer el dibujo y se despega.

La segunda y tercera es la tarjeta despues de darle vueltas con la emulsion y la fresadora.

la cuarta y quinta después de haberle pasado una gasita con tine se ve perfecta pero no sirve para revelarlo con el ácido.

y la ultima el resultado después del ácido.

Y eso es todo de momento seguiré probando y les seguiré contando al respecto...saludoss


----------



## MGustavo

*reyvilla* para aplicar tu emulsión utiliza una barra de plomo o planchuela con su borde lo más plano posible, para distribuir uniformemente la laca sobre la PCB. 

Creo que publicaron un video en este mismo tema, donde se realizaba la aplicación de una "laca fotosensible". El procedimiento bárbaro, pero quién realizo el video comercializa esta laca en México.

Yo algo estuve investigando pero por el momento estoy estudiando y no pude profundizar. Sé que vienen lacas presensibilizadas, esto es, que no es necesario aplicar diazo a la emulsión para sensibilizarla.

Saludos!


----------



## reyvilla

Me doy por vencido por ahora, me voy por la serigrafia, ya tengo todo para hacerlo por el método de serigrafia, ojo con esto no estoy diciendo que no sea posible directo con la emulsión y la baquelita es mas tedioso en el sentido de llenar la tarjeta con emulsión y aparte mas costoso ya que a cada tarjeta habría que echarle la emulsión a diferencia de hacerlo por el método tradicional de serigrafia que simplemente se revela una sola vez el circuito en el bastidor y listo hacerlo de forma rápida de alta calidad, sin hacer tantos desastres. De todas formas con el tiempo voy a seguir haciendo pruebas ya que no se puede negar que de solventar lo del llenar la baquelita con emulsión seria muy practico para circuitos experimentales esos que aun no estamos 100% seguros si funcionan o que están en etapa de diseño.

Les coloco una foto de mi mesa de revelado...me salio bien económica ya que poseía la mesa, el resto gaste como 62$usd aquí son como 300Bs. Aparte la emulsión y la pintura, en total redondeando como unos 100$usd, pero lo estuve pensando y si no me resulta para los circuitos me pongo a estampar camisas o algo así de algún modo le saco lo que me costo y mas...bueno espero y les halla servido mis experiencias con los experimentos que he colocado acá ya les diré como me va con los bastidores y los circuitos...saludosss


----------



## J2C

Reyvilla

He leido algunos comentarios respecto a este método donde decian que *lleva un tiempo tomarle la mano para que salgan bien*. Los puntos suelen ser los tiempos tantos de secado de la emulsión como de revelado de la misma y la temperatura que se le aplica después del secado, pero todos esos datos son especificos de cada solución y hasta empíricos en base a pruebas de cada usuario.

Considero que no es un método para despreciar, yo en este momento me encuentro en Córdoba Capital que no es mi lugar de residencia; al regresar realizare mi mesa de insolado con tubos UV de 8W y ya tengo de donde proveerme la emulsión en Argentina asi que dentro de un mes o poco más estare comentando mi experiencia.

Me parece barbaro que no lo descartes y pases a la serigrafia para continuar con tus proyectos y luego con mas tiempo y sin apuros volver a realizar pruebas. Personalmente creo que tu primer prueba no ha sido mala, a pesar que no te permite usar esa placa pero pienso que asi aprendemos y mejoramos la calidad de nuestros proyectos.



MGustavo

En tu ciudad hay un proveedor de placas ya pre-sensibilizadas que tienen una vida útil asegurada de 12 meses, aunque a ellos algunas veces le ha llegado a 24 meses pero no lo aseguran.

En cierta página de Argentina se consiguen los componentes para realizar uno la emulsion, figura en el Listado de Proveedores de este foro (es con cual pienso probar a mi regreso a Bs As).

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## reyvilla

gracias por tus comentarios de verdad es reconfortante saber que mis experiencias le sirvan de ejemplo a otros ya que así es que se logran grandes cosas con pequeños aportes y buenas criticas...gracias


----------



## sjuan

pues yo también hice mis pruebas y no fui capaz, el problema esta cuando uno revela la emulsión aunque ya se vea el diseño, queda una capa fina de emulsión casi imperceptible, pero si lo pasamos al ácido se verán esos cortos, como una o dos paginas atrás están las fotos de un compañero que logro hacerlo con plasticola (es cola para madera o papel? el mismo colbon?) y bicromato.


----------



## mendek

Es cierto que para hacer el liquido revelador podemos usar 5 mg de sosa caustica y 500 ml de agua?


----------



## juanma2468

Hola a todos, me he quedado un poco con este tema, pero veo que muchos han seguido incursionando en esto y con resultados muy alentadores, en cuanto tenga algo de tiempo tratare de hacer algunas pruebas con la tinta azul que se usa para las telas de los yablones sensibilizada y colocada directamente sobre las pacas, tratare de probar, tiempos de exposicion, distancias de exposicion, cantidades de tinta y sensibilizador, y con todo ello armar los mejores resultados. La idea a parte de esto es realizar primero un tratamiento quimico, mas especificamente una electrolisis para estañar primero por completo la plaqueta, de esta manera logramos una proteccion total sobre la misma sin tener que colocar luego un flux, haciendo que tengamos un trabajo aun mas profesional, luego vendria este tema que se esta tratando aqui, desde ya cabe destacar el esfuerzo y compromiso de algunos compañeros que fueron de vital importancia en este desarrollo creativo de la laca fotosensible, desde ya gracias, muchas gracias, en cuanto tenga novedades las publicare, saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

reyvilla dijo:


> hola a todos quería comentarles que yo he realizado al igual que muchosde ustedes diferentes métodos con muchas fallas he probado de todo para realizar mis placas y de momento estoy con este método de sensibilizar la placa, a diferencia de hacer químicos y laca, hace poco realice un curso de 1 dia de serigrafia un super intensivo, y resulta que la finalidad era lograr obtener de manera eficiente y rápida un tarjeta de circuito impreso perfecta, bueno antes de comprar de todo lo que te piden para hacer la serigrafia compre la emulsión fotosensible que es la que se usa para sensibilizar las mallas, y realice un proceso similar al del tema de fogonazo, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/hacer-impresos-metodo-kpr-15961/ , la única diferencia es que yo utilice emulsión de serigrafia y el un esmalte especial de fotografia, les dejo una foto de la primera que revelo con la emulsión de serigrafia.
> 
> Nota: El circuito de la imagen fue solo una prueba apurado, por eso se fue una pista y no esta totalmente revelado...saludoss



Como te fue con la laca y el Acido?


----------



## reyvilla

si revisas un poco mas arriba están las fotos del resultado y repito no es una laca es una emulsion utilizada en la serigrafia revisa la respuesta #107 del tema la ultima foto a la derecha.


----------



## sjuan

y como le aplicaste la emulsion? pusiste se menda tarjeta en la centrifuga?


----------



## reyvilla

no esa la aplique con una espatula con cuidado no quedo uniforme pero se revelo igual


----------



## lobomorongo

Hola 
Soy de Mar del Plata y buscando información para realizar PCBs, encontré que aquí, por medio de Mercado Libre, se vende un film fotosensible y lo he probado, es muy bueno, con resolución de 0,12 mm para pistas y espacio libre. Presenté en este foro un tutorial para familiarizarse con su uso.
Para los interesados en la película, busquen en Mercado Libre Argentina que tienen un vídeo explicativo. 

Saludos cordiales
Lobomorongo


----------



## mendek

Hola @reyvilla, entonces la laca fotosencible que tu utilizas en realidad se llama emulsion de serigrafia y si es asi nos podrias dar pistas de; si se le conose con otro nombre ó donde se puede conseguir.
Lei tambien que venia con un bicromato


----------



## reyvilla

aqui puedes conseguir mas información al respecto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/hacer-pcb-s-serigrafia-18041/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/serigrafia-casa-281/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/serigrafia-circuitos-9909/


----------



## humadera1

Hola 

veo que tu tambien has probado este metodo Reyvilla  ^^
resulta que a mi tambien me salen las pistas muy buenas con este metodo, pero cuando las sumerjo al acido ferrico esta se las lleba del todo y supongo por que esta emulcion estan basados en agua y no en epoxicos como el Positiv 20
por sierto ya mi Positiv 20 se me acabo y por estos lares no se vende eso

A si que tengo que encontrar ya una solucion barata de seguir con mis prototipos y estoy a punto de hacer esto

Mesclar la emulcion ya preparado con algunos porcentages minimos de tinta indeleble

espero que eso le ayude a aderirce a la placa de cobre,  deseenme suerte    les cuento luego


----------



## juanma2468

Cuando tengas novedades de tu experimento con la tinta indeleble, publicanos los resultados y si pueden ser fotos estaria aun mejor, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## humadera1

experimento  fallido  # 45 231

bueno mescle la emulcion con tinta indeleble y Nada    no son compatibles

seguire con otras pruebas


----------



## rengamb

Yo sólo quiero comentar dos cosas que creo que se deben de tomar en cuenta para que salga bien el revelado y su posterior grabado. 1. Después del revelado hay que quitar la película que puede quedar en los lugares que deseamos sean atacados por el percloruro, esto se logra también con una mezcla de agua y vinagre al 2%. De todas maneras es posible evitar este problema dándole menor tiempo de exposición durante el proceso de insolado. O también puede deberse a un negativo poco oscuro. Es sugerible utilizar dos negativos en sandwich en vez de uno sólo, de esta manera nos aseguramos de que los negativos a usar sean negros 100%. 2. Una vez logrado el paso anterior, debemos dejar secar completamente el diseño y después realizar el tostado de la emulsión, es decir, el endurecido de la emulsión en una estufa de preferencia a gas progresivamente logrando una exposición de unos 8 minutos a una temperatura aproximada de 6 a 9 minutos. Se debe hacer esta operación no por el lado de la emulsión, sino por el anverso. Para ello tiene que haberse secado la emulsión de lo contrario se estropea todo. Este último paso es indispensable para alcanzar la dureza requerida para el grabado con percloruro u otro ácido. Este proceso es similar al del fotograbado para planchas tipográficas y aquí adjunto una dirección para poder visualizar un poco más este último paso. Un saludo y espero sea de utilidad mi explicación. http://www.flickr.com/photos/60565838@N07/6045719437/in/photostream

Erratas del comentario anterior:
La temperatura apropiada para el tostado de la emulsión debe estar entre los 150° y los 200° evitando carbonizar la emulsión.


----------



## sjuan

ola rengamb en las fotos del enlace se ve una calidad de muy buena, que tipo de emulsión usas? es de alcohol polivinilico? o la que se usa para serigrafía? o casera?

saludos y bienvenido al foro


----------



## rengamb

Este es un esmalte especial para fotograbados de la casa LITH-KEM (y espero no estar infringiendo alguna norma del foro). Este esmalte está hecho a base de alcohol polivinílico como bien mencionas. Se utiliza en las artes gráficas para hacer clichés de fotograbado de tipografía (clichés de grabado a relieve) como se aprecia en el enlace y en las demás fotos que hay en este album, creo que también se puede usar para planchas de impresión offset que vienen sin emulsión, es decir, que uno mismo le aplica le emulsión y las revela y con eso las echas a andar y pueden ser reutilizables. En el caso de la tipografía hay que endurecer el esmalte (después de revelar la placa y dejar secar) es importante dejar secar antes del endurecido (tostado de la emulsión) ya que si la emulsión se calienta a 200º sin haberse secado del todo, se estropea, le salen burbujas y ya no sirve.
Después del revelado de la emulsión con agua de la llave (esto se logra dejándo caer un chorro levemente sobre la placa) se puede pasar la placa por 30 segundos en un baño de ácido crómico al 2% para favorecer el endurecimiento de la misma. Por eso se ve en la presentación del producto el ácido crómico en un frasco el cual hay que diluir con agua. Sin embargo este paso no es estrictamente necesario.
Por otro lado, toma en cuenta que en este tipo de grabado la emulsión debe soportar la corrosión de un ácido mucho más potente que el percloruro férrico como el ácido nítrico entre el 8% y el 15% que es el que se usa para grabar en zinc, como bien ves en el enlace que proporcioné. Para que veas la emulsión que he usado incluyo este enlace de fotos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/60565838@N07/5526582616/in/set-72157626264434742/
Respecto al endurecido de la emulsión es exactamente lo mismo para el que use cola blanca, plasticola, pegamento escolar o gelatina, pero es importante diluir en agua y también es importante tener un buen negativo o bien usar dos negativos en sandwich. Yo, por ejemplo, uso impresora de inyección con acetatos para impresora de inyección de tinta. Siempre imprimo dos negativos y los uno cuidando que coincidan las orillas perfectamente. Esto es muy importante para que se pueda revelar correctamente la emulsión. También el tiempo de exposición. Si te pasas de tiempo no podrás revelar correctamente. Te quedará una delgada película que no es fácil quitar. En ocasiones se puede quitar con agua con vinagre o con agua con sosa en una proporción muy débil, pero no siempre sucede así.
Espero sea de utilidad la información y espero sus comentarios.
Un saludo rengamb.


----------



## sjuan

que bueno que aportes tus conocimientos al foro, gracias por responder   y ya has probado este metodo para hacer algún pcb?

saludos


----------



## humadera1

baya  no se me abia ocurrido eso de cosinarlos   en verdad es una muy buena idea  rengamb
boy a cosinarlos a diferentes temperaturas desde  100ºC - 200ºC  a ber que sucede y tambien boy a buscar esa emulcion especial para para hacer  fotograbados

les cuento luego  ^^


----------



## sjuan

sabes rengamb probé lo que dices de hornear las placas, a distintas temperaturas y no sirvió casi para ninguna, solo para una, pero a la temperatura a la que la tuve que hornear se daño la parte de pertinax de la placa y quedo inutilizable, definitivamente hay que hornear la emulsión pero me parece que la temperatura necesaria es muy alta, hay que encontrar otra solución al problema, seguiremos provando

saludos


----------



## humadera1

Woww  este metodo de cosinar las placas podria funcionar   solo hay que cogerle la sazon 

hize una mera y rapida prueba solo para probar que la emulcion cosinada soporta el acido y fue asi

1 pinte 1 simple linea en la baquelita o circuito virgen  con la emulcion ya preparado
2 lo seque en el horno a 65ºC por 15 min  (este tiempo puede bariar segun tu emulcion)
3 luego la  expuse a la luz  UV por mas del tiempo nesesario  en mi caso 2 min.
4 despues lo cosine en el horno a 200ºC por 10 min.
5 dejar que se enfrie

el resto son los procedimientos conbencionales  que todos conocemos

6 sumergir la baquelita en el  Percloruro ferrico por 10-15 min. o segun tu.
7 y que creen?  la emulcion cosinada soporto el  Percloruro ferrico


y solo use una emulcion de las que se usan mucho en serigrafia de mallas  es decir las de cola azul + bicromato de amonio

efectos secundarios?  las placas se tornan muy cobrisos pero que se desprenden  espero no tener que lidera con eso 

a hora solo me falta sumergir unas placas con pistas de  0.5mm  
por desgrasia mi tiempo se acabo y solo puedo hacer estos experimentos los fines de semana 
realmente quiero probar este metodo con mis circuitos con pistas de  0.5 mm
intentare algo en los dias de la semana antes que la emulcion  expire

saludos a todos


----------



## rengamb

Lamento que se hayan estropeado algunas de las pruebas que han efectuado algunos colegas con las placas para electrónica. Es posible que algunas de ellas contengan plástico o estireno en vez de baquelita o fibra de vidrio. Las de plástico o estireno no soportarán temperaturas tan altas como las requeridas para alcanzar el tostado de la emulsión.
El principio que sigue esta técnica es semejante al efecto que tiene cualquier coloide. Me permito citar una participación en un foro de grabado: _La gelatina es una sustancia derivada del colágeno, una sustancia que constituye gran parte del tejido conectivo en los seres vivos (elaborado con los huesos y pieles de animales). Está constituida a base de proteína llamada precisamente colágeno, por esto el nombre de coloide, es decir, con propiedades adherentes. Sin más, es materia orgánica como el de las sopas que comemos, la leche, la sangre, etc. Para que esta sustancia nos sirva como elemento que cubra y proteja las partes del diseño que no queremos que sea atacada por la acción corrosiva de los ácidos, es necesario que después de haber obtenido el diseño (revelado de la emulsión) y ya seca esta emulsión, deberá ser expuesta a gran cantidad de calor de la llama de una estufa, cuidando de no carbonizar la placa. De esta manera obtenemos un “tostado” de la emulsión que podremos comprobar observando cambios de color de la misma, hacia un marrón rojizo. Este procedimiento deja el diseño de la emulsión en la placa como cuando se nos quema la leche en una olla, o cuando se nos quema alguna sustancia orgánica en una plancha de metal, sartén, etc.
Este tostado es muy resistente a la acción corrosiva de los ácidos, en realidad es como un esmaltado. Un ejemplo de ello es lo dificultoso que nos resulta quitar esos pegostes de los utensilios de cocina anteriormente mencionados después de que se nos haya quemado algún alimento._
Esto aplica igual para la cola blanca, emulsión serigráfica, etc. Hay que tener cuidado al realizar este paso. Como he dicho, hay que acercar la placa primero poco a poco para que vaya tomando el calor y después mantenerla a cierta distancia. Con cinco a siete minutos basta. Al menos para cobre con percloruro férrico.
Respondiendo a Sjuan, sí he hecho una placa para un variador de motor con NE555 y ahora estoy buscando un esquema para un hacer un temporizador que me sirva en una insoladora y pueda usarlo tanto para mis grabados (elctrónica y tipográficos) como para serigrafía.
Me han recomendado también el uso de los temporizadores que contienen los hornos de micro ondas (los digitales) ya que además disponen de relés. He probado los de los pequeños hornos de tostar pero no son muy precisos. Pueden variar hasta 40 segundos.
En fin, ya me estoy enrollando en otros temas. Dejo el enlace del foro de Grabado y edición donde saqué la información de más arriba.Un saludo y seguimos en nuestra búsqueda. http://www.grabadoyedicion.com/foro/read.php?2,1501


----------



## paulox

holas 

para verificar si son las placas el problema toma n pedazo pequeño de placa y ve cocinándolo aumentando la temperatura hasta saber hasta donde puedes llegar si llegas a 150 grados creo que se cocina perfectamente si no tendrás que comprar mejores placas, lo otro todavía no entiendo la emulcion con bicromato lo que queda expuesto a la luz es  lo que deveria ser atacado por el ácido o es al revés, si es como sale en el vídeo de fastpcb se supone que la tinta se fija con la luz uv entonces solo seria volver a exponerla a la luz uv después de revelarla para fijar la laca o estoy meando fuera del tiesto ?


----------



## rengamb

Estimado Paulox, lo que queda expuesto a la luz se endurecerá y por tanto no se disolverá en la fase de revelado, es decir, cuando le eches agua. La mayoría de las emulsiones trabajan de esta manera, por lo cual, tendrás que tomar en cuenta cómo será tu acetato, negativo o positivo. Esto lo puedes lograr con photoshop en la propiedad de invertir imagen (imagen, ajustes, invertir).
En este video puedes ver un poco el proceso de revelado de una placa y verás cómo lo que se expuso a la luz será lo que no puede ya disolverse en el momento del revelado.




Un saludo


----------



## humadera1

A si es  Rengamb,  pero tambien tomen en cuenta que hay emulciones que hacen esto alreves es desir las hay negativos y positivos

como en el caso del "Positiv 20"  no es este tipo de emulcion pero hace todo alrevez, no necesitas hacer negativos de tus sircuitos 
el acetato es tal como es tu circuito lo unico que tienes que hacer es un spejo a tu diseño

esto solo lo menciono por cultura general    ya no los confundire


----------



## mendek

pienso q  esto tambien es parte fundamental del tema saber los pasos a realizar de un buen fijado de la laca pero algunas personsa como yo nos gustaria saber donde consiguen, como se llama ó como se elabora la laca que ustedes utilizan, por que estoy seguro que mas de uno no diponemos de tanto dinero para estar experiementado y pues en lo personal me gustaria saber los ingredientes.
Por que hace tiempo gaste en unos ingredientes para al final no obtener exito.
Desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda y todos los aportes.
Este es de los temas buenos que hay en foros de electronica.


----------



## reyvilla

mendek dijo:


> pienso q  esto tambien es parte fundamental del tema saber los pasos a realizar de un buen fijado de la laca pero algunas personsa como yo nos gustaria saber donde consiguen, como se llama ó como se elabora la laca que ustedes utilizan, por que estoy seguro que mas de uno no diponemos de tanto dinero para estar experiementado y pues en lo personal me gustaria saber los ingredientes.
> Por que hace tiempo gaste en unos ingredientes para al final no obtener exito.
> Desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda y todos los aportes.
> Este es de los temas buenos que hay en foros de electronica.





hola la que yo utilice se llama emulsión de serigrafia y no es muy costosa bueno digamos que cuesta unos 8$usd aproximadamente no mas de eso y rinde para hacer una mas de 100 revelaciones si se sabe usar bien, así que si comparamos precios contra lo que rinde el producto es bastante fiable, la desventaja es la durabilidad, si no se mantiene bien almacenada se puede dañar rápidamente, digamos 1 o 2 meses, en particular me recomendaron mantenerla refrigerada y en un envase totalmente sellado que no pasara nada de luz a la emulsión, lo bueno es que no hay que ser un químico para prepararla ya que la puedes encargar ya preparada o un kit para tu prepararla, y es sencillo te viene un envase la emulsión y en un sobre el bicromato, añades el bicromato a la emulsión y lo mezclas bien hasta que quede bien mezclado valga la redundancia y listo puedes empezar a usarla.

Te dejo un video donde explica como esta compuesta y como se prepara.


----------



## humadera1

dinero?   Nahh amigo
Todo lo contrario de echo estamos experimentando con estos nuevos metodos  para ahorrarnos mucho dinero   en mi caso  yo gasto esto:

1/64  de emulcion ya preparado                       =  $ 1.75 
1/2 l  de solvente de emulcion  (seristrip)         =  $ 2.00

y eso es todo  alcansa para muchas y muchas  placas

a hora si yo mismo preparo la emulcion que es lo que quiero hacer  me ahorraria a un mucho mas, te Imaginas? solo prepararia la cantidad necesaria para los circuitos, ya que esta emulcion dura muy pocas semanas (dependiendo de la marca)  en mi taller tengo latitas y latitas desperdiciadas casi sin usar

es muy barato solo hay que encontrarle el punto.  Por otro lado Yo me quedaria con mi  "Positiv 20" pero es que por aqui no se vende eso
y comprarlo por internet me sale muy caro el emvio  mas caro de lo que cuesta

positiv 20         =  € 15.00
costo embio      =  € 25.00

total                =  € 40.00  =  $ 52.00


entonces    $ 52.00  contra  $ 3.75   oviamente tengo que dominar esta tecnica a toda costa   XDDDD


----------



## rengamb

Estimados colegas del foro, estoy de acuerdo con lo de experimentar y dar a conocer la mejor emulsión que se pueda hacer de forma casera. Hay emulsiones para comprar y eso está muy bien, pero creo que a todos nos gusta el know how desde el principio y mucho mejor si podemos ahorrar algo de dinero. Los que experimenten con gelatina me parece fantástico y habrá que sacar una fórmula precisa. Ya he visto algunas durante el desarrollo de este tema. Los de cola blanca, pegamento, plasticola o goma blanca, hay algunos ejemplos interesantes y creo que es nada más saber tiempos y proporciones.
Ya nuestros colegas serigrafistas lo han conseguido y aquí adjunto algunos ejemplos con los que me he topado en la web:





http://www.instructables.com/id/the-true-diyers-screen-printing/step3/WARNING-HARMFUL-CHEMICALS-aka-phto-emustion/

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=145648.0

Un comentario para reyvilla es que mientras no se mezcle el bicromato con la emulsión serigráfica, este puede durar por muchos años.  Por tanto, es nada más mezclar la proporción aproximada que uno va a utilizar y de esa manera puede seguirse utilizando el bicromato por mucho tiempo. Otra cosa es la emulsión o pegamento que ese sí que se puede endurecer con el tiempo.
Mi pregunta sobre la emulsión serigráfica es si esta se aplica tal cual como si fuese para serigrafía.
Un saludo


----------



## juanma2468

Tengo una duda, he estado averiguando en casas de serigrafia y en ninguna he encontrado una emulsion que se pueda aplicar directamente sobre la placa, la unica que me mencionaron es la emulsion plastica que es de color azul, ¿esa emulsion sirve para colocarla directamente sobre la placa? por su puesto que la emulsion ya sensibilizada. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## humadera1

juanma2468 dijo:


> Tengo una duda, he estado averiguando en casas de serigrafia y en ninguna he encontrado una emulsion que se pueda aplicar directamente sobre la placa, la unica que me mencionaron es la emulsion plastica que es de color azul, ¿esa emulsion sirve para colocarla directamente sobre la placa? por su puesto que la emulsion ya sensibilizada. Desde ya muchas gracias.




Bueno Juan Yo tambien tengo el mismo problem, las casas de serigrafia solo lo saben usar para artes graficas, lo que tenemos que hacer es adaptar estas emulciones para cerigrafia a las placas de cobre   Ya sea alterando la proporcion de la emulcion (bicromato de amonio o potasio) y tambien el tiempo de exposicion al tipo de luz de cada usuario

Es mejor que cada afisionado realise su propia combinacion
Puez resulta que yo siempre lo compraba ya preparado y las proporciones de 10 a 1 barian cada vez que las casas lo preparan para vender
Hoy regrese a comprar otra porcion de emulcion por que la que habia comprado no estaba aderiendose bien a la placa-cobre   y me di con la  SORPRESA  de que mezclan las sustancias empiricamente   sin medir sin nada de eso    solo lo mesclan a pulso  
Ese deve de ser la razon de no conseguir buenos revelados, y ami que me salian pistas de  0.5mm

Y ni modo  regreso unos post atras para revisar las proporciones mencionadas aqui

cya ^^


----------



## rengamb

He estado viendo el trabajo de* reyvilla* (103 y 107) y me parece que lo ha conseguido en un 98%. Creo que tendría que poner atención en el reparto uniforme de la emulsión. Esto se consigue con el uso de una pequeña centrífuga (creo que para esto usó una fresadora) y en caso de que este no sea el problema, es posible que la emulsión serigráfica sea demasiado espesa o densa para este propósito. Por lo cual se deberá diluir con un poco de agua destilada. Las emulsiones especiales para fotograbado que yo he usado no son tan espesas como las de serigrafía, tan es así que se centrifugan a mano empujando con los dedos el girador. Es por eso que sugiero se diluya la emulsión serigráfica o la cola blanca, pegamento escolar, etc.
Adjunto el enlace de otro video en el que se pueden observar dos cosas importantes: 1. La densidad de la emulsión. y 2. El girador, centrífuga o whirler (como se le quiera llamar) que hace que se reparta la emulsión de manera uniforme. Como se puede observar, este proceso se realiza a mano. Adjunto videos que lamentablemente son comerciales y en ellos nadie quiere comentar la fórmula para realizar la emulsión. La venta de estos productos puede estar restringida para otros países que no sea el de origen del producto, por usar líquidos y sustancias tóxicas, además de que con los gastos de envío pueden resultar excesivamente caros.




Por otro lado, no debemos olvidarnos de la densidad de negros en el negativo. En el caso de reyvilla nos muestra la imagen jpg del negativo y no el cómo salió de la impresora. Es siempre recomendable el uso de dos negativos en sandwich pegados con cinta adhesiva transparente.
Un saludo y seguimos intentándolo.


----------



## sjuan

rengam amigo el primer video que pusiste está de lujo, te puedo asegurar que la emulsión que el tipo aplica es la misma que yo aplico, lo digo por el color, la parte fundamental está en el "fijador" que aplica a la placa, si supiéramos que es este fijador ya tendríamos todo resuelto, pues la parte de aplicar y revelar la emulsión es la fácil, se los aseguro, ademas como dijeron la emulsión de serigrafia es muy barata, yo creo que alcanza para unas 1000 placas si las vas a hacer todas de una ves.
la forma como creo que aplico la emulsion el tipo del video fue poniendo dos cintas en los bordes, y esparciendo la emulsión con alguna espátula, regla lo que sea.


----------



## faacuunndoo

Estaría bien esto? es una recopilación de todo lo que leí:
Laca: 800gr agar-agar o gelatina sin sabor (es lo más fácil de encontrar), 200gr de agua fria, 80gr Bicromato de Potasio
Aplicar unas gotas en un borde de la placa y esparcirlo por la placa 2 o 3 veces.
Esperar que seque. Poner la placa con el fotolito delante de una lámpara de bajo consumo o varias o leds UV.
Sacar la placa, sumergirla en solución de soda caustica (10gr/l de agua) de 30 a 60 segundos.
Cocinar en el horno a 200ºC aprox. 5 minutos o un poco más.
Poner la placa en el cloruro férrico normalmente.

Técnicamente funcionará? Es que no ando como para hacer mucha prueba y error.


----------



## sjuan

pues esa es la idea  pero no te va ha servir  a la primera, como todos vas a tener que hacer pruebas y falla para asi aprender.


----------



## mendek

bueno segun yo lo que he leido @faacuunndoo esta bien exepto por la parte de cocinar que iria antes de la UV ó yo estoy mal?


----------



## rengamb

Entiendo que está bien.
La soda cáustica actúa como revelador. No olvidar que antes de meterla al horno hay que esperar a que esté completamente seca la placa, y antes de meterla al percloruro férrico hay que esperar a que esté fría o a temperatura ambiente.
Un saludo


----------



## faacuunndoo

o sea que después de la luz hay que meterla al horno? Pero la saco de la luz, la revelo y después directo al horno?


----------



## rengamb

La sacas de la luz (exponer con negativo), la revelas ya sea con soda o sosa c. o sólo con agua, esperas que seque o la secas con un ventilador y una vez seca la gelatina la horneas para que endurezca. Una vez horneada la puedes meter en el percloruro. Espero te haya quedado más claro.


----------



## faacuunndoo

Gracias! cuando pueda voy a probar! A ver si me prestan el horno de la cocina!


----------



## faacuunndoo

Me dará las suficientes RPM un motor brushless de VCR para esparcir la mezcla?


----------



## humadera1

faacuunndoo dijo:


> Me dará las suficientes RPM un motor brushless de VCR para esparcir la mezcla?




Bueno yo he usado un motor de CDs de una radio de carro y la verdad gira muy rapido de echo tengo que reducirle el voltage de 12V a  3V para que gire un poco mas lento 
personalmente creo que es mas facil adaptar este motor, por que solo le pegas con pegamento un CD que no sirve  encima del eje  y  listo

luego colgare una foto de mi sentrifugador


----------



## rengamb

Acerca de la centrífuga para repartir la emulsión, comentar que yo he usado el motor de un reproductor de dvd (estropeado). Hay que adaptarle un pequeño potenciómetro para disminuír la velocidad.
La velocidad para centrifugar está relacionada con la densidad de la emulsión. Si ésta es muy espesa necesitarás más rpm. Pero si la emulsión es poco espesa no se deberá centrifugar a muy altas velocidades. Yo me inclino a usar emulsiones poco espesas. Son más faciles de centrifugar (se pueden centrifugar a mano) y se adhieren mejor a la placa, además de que resisten mejor a la hora de hornear la emulsión. Para ello es mejor diluír la emulsión. Si se está usando cola blanca, pegamento escolar, plasticola, resistol, etc. Sugiero convertirla en alcohol polivinílico. ¿Cómo se logra? Muy fácil, añadimos alcohol (el que se usa en heridas) a la cola poco a poco, batiendo con una cucharilla deshechable, aproximadamente una parte de alcohol por una parte de cola. También es sugerible ponerle unas cuantas gotas de pintura vegetal, de esas para repostería. Con esto se logra diluír la cola, convertirla en alcohol polivinílico y conseguir una mayor adherencia a la placa, además de que se podrá visualizar mejor el diseño una vez revelado.
Adjunto la foto de mi centrífuga eléctrica, aunque ahora utilizo una centrífuga manual con la que controlo mejor la velocidad.
En este enlace puedes visualizar muchos tipos de centrífugas manuales. Yo hice una con un rodamiento y algunos alambres. También hice una de madera.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/60565838@N07/sets/72157626146927417/
Un saludo


----------



## humadera1

A qui dejo un par de fotitos de mi  sentrifugador para que tengan una idea de lo fasil que es hacer uno





Sorry por la resolucion   pero   cuando  logre las pistas de los circuitos de  0.3 mm  a  0.5 mm
colgare las fotos  con mas  resolucion  para que puedan apresiar el trabajo ya terminado y tambien para que puedan comentar algun comentario y mejoras

cya guys


----------



## juanma2468

Gente les cuento que he comprado el film fotosensible que venden en mercado libre, justo da que la persona que lo vende vive en el mismo lugar que yo, jeje, hice una prueba de tiempos y la verdad es que da muy buen resultado, los numeros representan tiempo de exposicion, 1=1minuto y asi con todos, los mejores resultados se aprecian para 1a 2 minutos de exposicion, para mayor tiempo, comienza a insolarse partes que no deberian insolarse, igual esto fue solo una prueba asi no mas, y el fotolito fue hecho a mano con liquit paper, y creo no lo revele al 100% porque quedaron unos pequeños rastros de pelicula sin salirse, se los comparto porque si bien no es algo casero, pero en cuanto a costo beneficio y calidad, es muy potable. Dejo algunas imagenes para que vean.


----------



## rengamb

Estimado juanma2468, por alguna razón, no pude visualizar tus imágenes.
Por otro lado, se ve muy bien la centrífuga de humadera1. Falta ver qué tal funciona con la emulsión.
Un saludo


----------



## juanma2468

Aqui vuelvo a subir las fotos para que las puedan ver todos. Saludos


----------



## rengamb

Muy bueno. El film fotosensible es de lo mejor.
Inconvenientes: Un poco caro, y ojo, porque su vencimiento no supera el año.
Ventajas: Muchas, porque es más fácil de usar que las emulsiones.
Un saludo y enhorabuena.


----------



## humadera1

juanma2468 dijo:


> Aqui vuelvo a subir las fotos para que las puedan ver todos. Saludos




Me alegro mucho por ti 
porfavor despues cuelga unas fotitos despues del atacado con el  Percloruro ferrico ok? si puedes esas mismas muestras que tienes   quiero ver que pasa


----------



## MGustavo

La laca como la que venden en mercado libre (de méxico el vendedor) o parecidas, pueden encontrarse en las casas de serigrafía. Digo esto para que no se maten buscando la fórmula, quien la vende seguro la compra en otro lado, retira la etiqueta, divide en envases pequeños y re-vende. Así que mejor vayan a una casa de serigrafía.

Hace poco leí sobre lacas pré-sensibilizada. Me explico: por lo poco que sé, a la emulsión que venden se le debe agregar un sensibilizante (diazo o bicromato) antes de ser utilizada. Es justamente lo que nos evitamos si ya viene pré-sensibilizada. Sólo aplicamos, luego grabamos el circuito y al ácido. 

http://www.arponserigrafia.com.ar/textil.php?cat=3&prov=27

El link es de una casa serigráfica de Córdoba Cptal (Argentina), que comercializa la marca UNIFILM, que no recuerdo de que origen es el producto.

Saludos!


----------



## J2C

MGustavo

Es correcto lo que dices, la diferencia es que si compramos un tarro chico de la que indicas, debemos hacer todas las pruebas. Si el resultado no es satisfactorio aparte del tiempo perdido y materiales tenemos el costo de la Emulsión. A comprar otra y volver a probar, etc.

Por otra parte las Emulsiones Pre-Sensibilizadas tienen una vida útil con el tarro cerrado que creo a nivel de aficionados necesitariamos mas de una vida para usarlo todo.

La Unisol que muestras es marca AGABÊ de origen brasileño, pero facil de conseguir en Argentina.

En Mercado Libre hay dos posibles proveedores: uno en Mendoza y otro en Capital Federal. La diferencia con comprar la emulsión como tu dices y por Mercado Libre es que ellos ya la han probado y se sabe que funciona perfectamente cuando se le toma la mano. Si compramos la emulsión a hacer todas las pruebas nosotros, solo eso.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Biotech

Hola:

Soy nuevo en este post y leí que hay un distribuidor en México y me encantaría que alguien me pasara el dato puesto que vivo en la capital.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## humadera1

A si es   J2C
La idea es usar lo necesario y en el momento adecuado o terminaran igual que Yo botando Litros y Litros de emulcion que se malogran al mes 

por esa rason boy a preparar yo mismo mi propio sencibilizador para cada prueba y asi no tener que desperdisiar emulcion todo el tiempo

Para tomar las medidas y proporciones adecuadas me boy a valer de esta balanzita que compre a un precio muy barato  de  0.1g - 500g  ( es de esos chinitos )  puede medir hasta  desimas de gramo, eso es mas que suficiente para ahorrar "Bicromatos de Amonio" 

a qui les cuelgo una fotito  yo se los recomiendo a todos

opss  a qui esta la foto


----------



## paulox

holas vuelvo por aquí 
-primero por hay leí o mejor dicho vi (youtube) que para el sensibilizador usaba mitad de bicromato y mitad de agua y lo mesclava en la proporción 1/10 con cola fría, pegamento escolar o como le digan en su país.
-lo otro es lo de agregarle alcohol al pegamento para conseguir alcohol polivinilico, se usa alcohol normal  isopropilico o el tipico. bueno y supongo que con la formula anterior si sustituimos la cola por el polivinilico supongo que dará mejor resultado. el vídeo no lo e vuelto a encontrar pero aquí otra manera de conseguir alcohol polivinilico http://www.miliamperios.com/foro/te...lico-pva-casero-barato-funcional-t131845.html

PD: aquí hay una forma de probar los tiempos de insolado de la emulcion sin gastar muchas placas


----------



## juanma2468

Hola gente, aca publico lo prometido, subo unas fotos de una placa que realice con el film fotosensible, tuve algunos problemas por lo que no me quedo del todo linda pero igual bastante bien por ser la primera. Errores cometidos: 1 - No deje 1 cm de cada lado de la placa en blanco, esto me perjudico al momento de sacar la lamina protectora para poder revelarla, al extraer la lamina protectora arranque partes de una pista por estar cerca del borde. 2 - No la revele el tiempo sufieciente y quedaron sobrantes que al momento de mandar al acido me perjudicaron sobretodo en las pistas donde se encontraban muy juntas unas de otras, tuve que separarlas a mano luego con un cuter.
Pero bueno es hasta tenerle los tiempos de cada cosa y las consideraciones adecuadas.
A por cierto el tiempo de exposicion fue de unos 3 minutos a una distancia de 15 cm aproximadamente.
Eso es solo una de las caras, pero la placa en si va a ser doble faz, asique cuando haga la otra cara se las subo para que vean como queda, saludos.


----------



## paulox

se ve bastante bien (muy bien para lo que busco XD) usaste el dry photoresist film cierto ese que es como una película que se coloca sobre la placa no ?

PD: me acabo de dar cuenta de que el vídeo del que había hablado ya había sido posteado aquí espero no haber quedado como tonto 

saludos .


----------



## juanma2468

Hola Paulox, de si utilice un film fotosensible que se coloca sobre la placa, de aqui lo saque.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-130399246-pelicula-fotosensible-para-grabado-de-pcb-circuito-impreso-_JM_, saludos


----------



## humadera1

Y su presio de ese film fotosensible   es en  Dolares  o en  pesos ?


----------



## J2C

Humadera1

En *$ Argentinos*, para traducirlos a Obama's (*u$s*) debes dividir (_hoy_) por 4.27.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## humadera1

ufff  eso es como 21 Obama's dollar y para ser  de  1m x 30 cm  resulta un poquito caro eh


----------



## J2C

Humadera1

Si uno lo mira asi realmente es caro, pero si piensas que una placa de 10 x 10 cm tiene un costo de u$s 0.71 por usar ese Film PhotoResistente creo que es regalado sobre todo si uno quiere trabajar con pistas angostas como las usadas en circuitos con µControladores.

En cambio para Rectificadores y Filtrado, Amplificadores de Potencia de Audio que no necesitas pistas tan angostas y las placas tienen dimensiones mayores puede que sea caro.

Pero pensando en la CALIDAD que se logra una vez que has encontrado el tiempo de exposición, la rapidez para realizarlas las PCB's, la limpieza del proceso; para mi es un MUY BUEN NEGOCIO en el que debemos tener en cuenta que el Film tiene una vida util de 12 meses.

A todos nos cuesta conseguir el dinero para comprar las cosas de esa manera pero debemos pensar que es una inversión a mediano plazo por que lo podemos seguir usando durante el tiempo de almacenaje del Film, nos hacemos una idea de los proyectos que vamos a realizar y lo evaluamos. Yo calculo que sobre fines del 2011 tendre todo listo y lo comprare, documentare todo y lo subire al foro. 


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## humadera1

suerte con los films amigos y cuelguen sus fotitos para ver como les ba


----------



## caos.gsm

Estimados amigos

La formula es la siguiente:

1. Nitrato de plata..........25%
2. Clouro de plata..........25%
3. polivinilpirrolidona K30------0.54%
4. Carboximetilcelulosa sodica.....0.9%
5. Agua DESTILADA.............48.6%


PREPARACION:

1. En cuarto oscuro de preferencia.
2. Tener preparado un recipiente adecuado donde no entre la luz, para envasar la emulsion.
3. Calentar el agua, y a 45 grados centigrados, disolver la carboximetilcelulosa con agitacion fuerte.
4. Agregar la polivinilpirrolidona K30, y disolver .
5. Agregar poco a poco el nitrato de plata, y disolverlo con agitacion.
6. Agregar poco a poco el cloruro de plata y disolverlo.
7. Envasar en el recipiente indicado.

!Saludos cordiales


----------



## faacuunndoo

caos.gsm dijo:


> Estimados amigos
> 
> La formula es la siguiente:
> 
> 1. Nitrato de plata..........25%
> 2. Clouro de plata..........25%
> 3. polivinilpirrolidona K30------0.54%
> 4. Carboximetilcelulosa sodica.....0.9%
> 5. Agua DESTILADA.............48.6%
> 
> 
> PREPARACION:
> 
> 1. En cuarto oscuro de preferencia.
> 2. Tener preparado un recipiente adecuado donde no entre la luz, para envasar la emulsion.
> 3. Calentar el agua, y a 45 grados centigrados, disolver la carboximetilcelulosa con agitacion fuerte.
> 4. Agregar la polivinilpirrolidona K30, y disolver .
> 5. Agregar poco a poco el nitrato de plata, y disolverlo con agitacion.
> 6. Agregar poco a poco el cloruro de plata y disolverlo.
> 7. Envasar en el recipiente indicado.
> 
> !Saludos cordiales



Donde consigo toooodo eso¿?


----------



## juanma2468

Hola @caos-gsm, la emulsion fotosensible positiva que mensionas tiene buena adherencia al cobre?? que resultados se obtienen en cuanto a calida? resolucion de pistas?? y si es posible subir algun video tutorial de la preparacion de la emulsion y/o alguna foto de alguna placa hecha con este metodo, desde ya seria muy interesante para todos. saludos


----------



## humadera1

caos.gsm dijo:


> Estimados amigos
> 
> La formula es la siguiente:
> 
> 1. Nitrato de plata..........25%
> 2. Clouro de plata..........25%
> 3. polivinilpirrolidona K30------0.54%
> 4. Carboximetilcelulosa sodica.....0.9%
> 5. Agua DESTILADA.............48.6%
> 
> 
> PREPARACION:
> 
> 1. En cuarto oscuro de preferencia.
> 2. Tener preparado un recipiente adecuado donde no entre la luz, para envasar la emulsion.
> 3. Calentar el agua, y a 45 grados centigrados, disolver la carboximetilcelulosa con agitacion fuerte.
> 4. Agregar la polivinilpirrolidona K30, y disolver .
> 5. Agregar poco a poco el nitrato de plata, y disolverlo con agitacion.
> 6. Agregar poco a poco el cloruro de plata y disolverlo.
> 7. Envasar en el recipiente indicado.
> 
> !Saludos cordiales




Hola caos.gsm
1 par de preguntas?

1    Tu has echo ya esta preparacion de esta emulcion que propones? cuentanos tus experiencias,  por que yo si puedo conseguir esos ingredientes

2     La has sacado de un sitio de internet?  de donde?

XDDD

Habra que preguntarle mejor a  Juan Jose Herrera V  miren este post de q aqui lo saco

http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070806194051AA9VNQt


----------



## zopilote

Los que son fotografos sabrian como y donde se consige comprar dichos materiales quimicos. sin embargo solo esta la formula química, ahora como hay que revelar y fijar el fotograbado y si resiste el atacado.
 Lo del  Photoresist ya elaborado ya lo venden, pero tienes que pedir una buena cantidad, existen varias empresas que lo venden.
Rohm & Haas
MacDermid
Electra Polymers & Chemicals
HiTech Photopolymere
AZ Electronic Materials
Fuji Photofilm
JSR Micro
Tokyo Ohka Kogyo
Cookson Electronics Assembly Materials
Huntsman Advanced Materials
Sumitomo 
Taiyo
Advanced Coatings International y 
MicroChem

 Es una técnica que dicen te da una buena calidad, pero para conseguir un poco para probar como le va a uno, es el problema.
 He visto que tambien lo estan vendiendo por ebay, pero  no mandan a mi pais. 
 Y todos esos productos tienen  un  tiempo de caducidad desde los seis meses a un año, pero no dan muchos detalles, lo tratan como secreto para que no falsifiquen moneda.
 Y lo del film fotosensible es lo mismo,espero para el proximo año que exista algun distribuidor cercano para hacer experimentos con ello.


----------



## humadera1

Bueno a hora yo estoy intentando con una emulcion importada Dirasol 22 y estas son mis experiencias,
como habia dicho en un post anterior me salen casi bien las pistas de  0.5 mm el unico problema fue que no resistian el acido ferrico
Por ahi Rengamb dio un buen tip de  hornearlos antes de sumergirlos al acido ferrico y efectibamente cuando horneas una muestra pintado en la vaquelita  esta no se desprende dentro del acido, es mas hasta puede durar prolongados minutos yo lo deje como 40 mim. y no se desprendio,  pero, pero....  eso solo era una muestra

El problema que tengo es que al revelar el circuito en la vaquelita siempre pero siempre me queda una pelicula muy fina como muestro en la foto adjunta.
Y esa pelicula tan insigificante al ser horneado tampoco se desprende sumergido en el acido ferrico
alguien puede darme algunos consejos o que se les ocurra algo  Ya lo he intentado casi de todo
 - lo revele con agua + soda caustica a diferentes %s y nada
 -  he usado  vinagre + agua  a diferentes %s y tampoco nada
 -  he usado disolvente para emulcion de 5% a 20% y tampoco lo puedo quitar  

A qui les dejo la foto,  las flechas verdes indican la zona donde he raspado para poder observar el cobre


----------



## zopilote

Si nos muestras el negativo, puede ser que el no cubra muy bien  la emulsion y se este exponiendo a la luz.


----------



## faacuunndoo

dicen que las cosas de fotografía funcionan? Yo creo que conozco un lugar donde venden tooodo tipo de químicos


----------



## humadera1

Estoy usando 2 negativos unidos entre si echos en transparencia o fotolito en una impresora de inyeccion de tinta,  que por sierto ya de tanto usarlo en algunos puntos se esta desgranando, pero ese no es el problema 
Hoy seguire subiendo el rango de tiempo, he notado que ha  mayor tiempo de exposicion a la UV mas agarre tienen las pistas cuando las sumerjo en el revelador

rangos:

5 min         =    el revelador desprende hasta las pistas
10 min.      =    las pistas aguantan un poco mas, pero siempre queda la fina pelicula 
20 min =     es el que mejor exito he tenido, pero a un persiste la finisima pelicula de emulcion

Hoy le estoy dando  30 min  para que las pistas se agarren mas fuerte  luego cuelgo mas resultados



Zopilote  que muestra necesitas   el PDF en si  ?

Hola!!! despues de muchas pesadillas, a noche se me prendio el foquito y probe una manera de sacar la fina pelicula de emulcion que keda despues del revelado, se me ocurrio lijarlo con una esponja de metal muy fino, de esas que se usan para limpiar las hoyas, fue de nervios por que pence que las pistas se iban a salir y nada las pistas quedaron intactas y la fina pelicula porfin se quito.
A hora lo tengo ya listo para el horneado y luego el baño al acido ferrico
dejo a qui la foto


----------



## sendars

saludos a todos tengo una pregunta sobre el proceso ya que mencionaban la mezclas de cloruro crómico o bases crómicas ya que utilizo un proceso que les falta en la ecuación que mencionaban no he leído los anteriores comentarios pero les falta para la distribución de la mezcla sobre el cobre utilizar una unidad antigua de discos de acetato a 60 rpm y con una temperatura no  superior a las 110 grados que asegure el secado de la lámina y correctamente nivelada les dará una presentación tipo espejo perfecta con una resolución a 0.3mm utilizando negativos he sacado caminos de 0.2mm funcionales como para sacar superficiales. 

la pregunta es que tipo de mezclas tienen en donde el revelador sea en ácido crómico ya que en mi país es bastante escasa


----------



## djrc3000

Bueno despues de leerme las 10 Paginas que lleva este tema, creo que mañana voy a comprar la Emulsión fotosensible en una tiensa de Serigrafia. Espero tener exitos en esto, por que es para entregar un trabajo, ya que por el metodo de la plancha no he podido, es que estoy haciendo Placas a dos caras y las necesito con mucha calidad. Probe con un papel que venden en las tiendas de elctronica (papel Termotransferible) y no sirvio para nada ademas ese papel se llama Papel Calcio.... Por eso voy para el metodo de Fotosensibilizado.... Despues les cuento como me Fue.


----------



## mendek

alguien sabe como se llama el quimico para revelar el dry film photoresist


----------



## thomasezequiel

Esta muy bueno este tema . pero el papel glosy impreso a laser y transferido termicamente al cobre me ha dado mejores resultados y mas rápido. es bueno saber todas las opciones que tienes para hacer tu impreso.
gracias y saludos a todos ....


----------



## djrc3000

Si, Totalmente de acuerdo Tomasezequiel, yo intente con lo fotosensible pero me pareció muy complicado, lo mas practico para hacer PCB (en pequeñas cantidades) es el Papel Glosy... Si lo que se desea es hacer largos tirajes, allí si es necesario la Serigrafía o  Screen...


----------



## ivancho2043

buenas noches a todos señores no se compliquen mas la vida miren este video habla por si solo trae todo bien explicado espero sea de gran ayuda ya que yo realize varios de los metodos antes mencionado y sin ningun exito ya que al hacer el foto grabado en la placa siempre termina por cagarse una pista. no mas bla bla bla y al grano.






con este metodo no necesitamos una centrifuga o algo asi para aplicar la laca.


----------



## wencis

Hola amigos queria exponer un poco de mi experiencia en el tema que no es mucha pero espero sea de utilidad:

Para este metodo use; 
1.Emulsion Serigrafica para tintas de Base Acuosa
2.Diazo como Sensibilisador
3.fijador 
4.secador----usar con cuidado ya explicare por que. 
5.Bonbillo Luz Amarilla---importante

TENER MUY EN CUENTA: Los detalles con los que se realiza el metodo pase 1 semana entera y cuando empeze a ser meticuloso con los detalle ¡¡¡guala!!! todo comenzo a salir perfecto, como por arte de magia. 

1. Lo primero y ¡¡este paso es tan importante como los siguientes!!. La Limpieza de la Baquelita o ya sea Fibra de vidrio en fin el cobre deve quedar muy limpio sin grasa, sin polvo sin restos de oxido de cobre, usar guantes preferiblemente desechables, y cambiarlos en cada proceso son baratos. 

2. La preparacion del sensibilizador y emulsion . Sr es necesario que tengan en cuenta que esto es casi el secreto de todo, 2.1. Si le aplicas mucho sensibilisador a la emulsion esta no endurece y no se hace insoluble al agua durante la exposicion y si le aplicas poco sensibilisador tambien sucede lo mismo. 2.2. Yo recomiendo que usen diazo es menos toxico y de mejor calidad la imagen. 2.3. Si el sensibilisador es Dicromato en polvo deben preparar una mezcla de sensibilizador que sea: ejemplo 100cc de agua destilada y 10g de dicomato o 10cc de agua destilada 1g de dicromato. Luego la mezcla de la emulsion es asi. 

en 100CC de Emulsion aplicas 10cc de sensibilizador  y la mueves y la dejas reposar por 2 horas para que salgan las burbujas de aire, ademas de ello yo aplico adicional 20cc de agua destilada para hacerla menos espeza y asi poderla trabajar mejor.

3. al aplicar la emulsion en la placa es muy importante: 
3.1. Que la placa este seca y a temperatura ambiente. 
3.2.no tenga polvo ni birutas. 
3.2. Esto es muy importante la capa que aplique debe quedar totalmente uniforme y sin variaciones.
3.3.la capa de emulsion debe ser lo mas delga posible y por ello recomiento para cvalidad profesional que usen un aerografo y despues ello ademas centrifuguen la placa para asi lograr la maxima calidad en la aplicacion de la emulsion en la placa y la superficie totalmente pareja. 
3.4. el secado de la emulsion es mejor que lo hagan sin secador y esperen ¿ por que? bueno es sencillo si te pasas de tiempo y le secas mucho el barniz se endurese y cuando reveles no saldra y ademas si pegas mucho la boquilla y eso las burbujas que no salieron en el reposo de la emulsion se abultaran y haran que la emulsion tenga burbujitas en fin no lo recomeindo recomiendo esperen que lo bueno se hace esperar y se evitan muschos dolores de cabeza. 
3.5. colocan la placa con el fotolito en negativo y la insolan y aqui esta parte del secreto, 1. yo lo hago por 2.5 minutos exactos y es suficiente asi el barnis apenas le meto bajo el choro comienza a salir aveces uso una esponjita o un pincel de celdas muy suaves y asi logo un acabado perfecto. frotar con delicadeza es la clave de este pase. 

4. una vez que ya tenemos la imagen esperamo que seque aqui si les recomiendo que le pasen una pistola de calor con cuidado para que ahora si se enduresca la emulcion dejenla 1 minuto con la pistola de calor luego apliquen el fijador y guala de una vez para el atacador y listo tenemos nuestra placa.


SALUDOS.... espero les sea util y cualquier duda pregunten que estamos para ayudar


----------



## lubeck

Yo he echo el proceso que describes y efectivamente funciona con placas pequeñas y pistas no tan delgadas.. (en mi experiencia).... aunque yo no le puse eso del fijador 

¿que es eso del fijador donde lo venden?... en donde venden material serigrafico,ferreterias, drogerias o donde?


----------



## wencis

Buno quie en venezuela consegui una tienda especializada alli consigue todo lo que necesitas, La Emulsion, El sensibilizador DIAZO, y el Fijador de Emulsion, en cuanto a lo de placas pequeñas si funciona y a las grandes tambien pero las grandes tienen la peculiaridad de que es preferible aplicarle la emulsion con un aerografo y hacerlo lo mas fina y pareja posible de ello depende mucho este proceso por que el secreto esta en eso.

nose en mexico pero busca tienda serigraficas o materiales serigraficos en internet haber 

saludos y muchos exitoss


----------



## reyvilla

wencis dijo:


> Buno quie en venezuela consegui una tienda especializada alli consigue todo lo que necesitas, La Emulsion, El sensibilizador DIAZO, y el Fijador de Emulsion, en cuanto a lo de placas pequeñas si funciona y a las grandes tambien pero las grandes tienen la peculiaridad de que es preferible aplicarle la emulsion con un aerografo y hacerlo lo mas fina y pareja posible de ello depende mucho este proceso por que el secreto esta en eso.
> 
> nose en mexico pero busca tienda serigraficas o materiales serigraficos en internet haber
> 
> saludos y muchos exitoss



Hola muy interesante, yo soy de caracas y realice pruebas con emulsion igual a ti pero no como lo explicas, no use el fijador que indicas, como se llama la tienda ? Y otra cosa no tendras alguna foto de los que hallas realizado para tener una idea de la calidad que hablas, si no es mucha molestia colocarías una...


----------



## djrc3000

Se ve muy interesante esa manera de hacer placas, pero no estoy muy seguro... Para los prototipos me parece mas Fácil y practico utilizar el método de la plancha, Solo Diseñas imprimes planchas y Revela... Listo, no necesita preparar compuestos y la calidad es muy buena.


----------



## wencis

hola qui esta fotos de la primera placa que logre 







me disculpan la calidad de las fotos pero perdi la camara y esto es lo mejor que consegui con el movil.
por supuesto con lo que explique arriba he logrado mejores que esta y todo depende de mientras mas practique mejor, es muy rapido inclusive sabiendolo hacer lograrias hacer una placa cada 7minutos tan rapido como eso y con mejor calidad que la de la plancha 

los que me quieran contactar y vivan en caracas este es mi movil 04264038483 y si estan fuera de venezuela 5804264038483 estoy en esto de la electronica y bueno me gustaria compartir y podamos lograr avances saludosss.


----------



## lubeck

vaya que alla si hay tranquilidad en cuanto dar los numeros telefonicos, aca ya te estuviera llamando un secuestrador...


----------



## wencis

ja ja ja si me fuera a secuestrar perderian su tiempo no tengo con que pagar rescate je je je je je je saludoss pero bueno si tienen dudas me llaman y hablamos del metodo por que se lo dificil que es lograrlo


----------



## lubeck

Jajaja... ok... yo voy a buscar eso del fijador en donde compro los materiales serigraficos, ojala y lo manejen...  gracias por el aporte.. saludos...


----------



## wencis

EN MEXICO nose pero debe haber tiendas de serigrafia, en cuanto a la calidad estuve investigando por que quiero llevar este metodo a niveles optimos y si logran consegir una lampara de mercurio seria excelente otra cosa es si mandan a hacer el negativo en un laboratorio fotografico o lo hacen udtes. mismo mejor por que de esto depende mucho el bonbillo de mercurio seria para insolar solo que la longitus de onda que este emite es de menor tamaño que la de los bombillos uv y eso mejora mucho la calidad asi como el fotolito en laboratorio tendria mejor definicion que con una impresora laser y eso daria muchisima mas resolucion mejorando aun mas el metodo con eso lograrian hacer pista mis pero muy delgadas.. saludoss

si no consiguen el material podriamos ponernos de acuerdo y se los envio, pero creo que debe haber tiendas pues aqui en venezuela es mas dificil conseguir algo que en mexico se los aseguro y sobretodo si es de electronica


----------



## djrc3000

no soy muy experto en el Tema pues soy Plancherista (Uso la plancha de mi esposa)pero hace tiempo atrás trabaje algunas cosas en Serigrafía, y no me parece tan complicado lo de la lampara, simplemente utilice Bombillos ahorradores de energía (los de luz Blanca) lo hice en una caja de Cartón de unos 30 Cm de fondo, y forre todo el interior en Papel Aluminio, en esos materiales no se van mas de 10 Dolares, y funciona a la perfección, ojo eso no lo hice sobre Plcas de cobre sino sobre Marcos de seda suiza... lo único que hay que tener mucho cuidado es con el tiempo de exposición, probar con un tiempo "X" luego mirar si se aumenta o reduce el tiempo... Los materiales a emplear son los que venden en las tiendas de Serigrafia o Screen... muy practico a la verdad para hacer series, pero para prototipos es mejor "La Plancha!!!!"...



Esta es una muestra de una Placa que hice con la plancha a dos caras...
http://www.mediafire.com/?flv96y9nx5nh55u


----------



## dinoelectro

excelente aporte... algo asi no se encuentra todos los dias... muhisimas gracias!!


----------



## ragaman

mendek dijo:


> alguien sabe como se llama el quimico para revelar el dry film photoresist




Hola, el revelador para el dry film es carbonato de sodio, es muy económico y lo consigues en cualquier lugar donde vendan químicos y para eliminar el photoresist puede utilizar el hidroxido de sodio, pero es mucho mas costoso que el carbonato.

aqui hay un buen tutorial de como usar el photoresist http://www.mextronics.com/index.php...toresist&catid=28:circuitos-impresos&Itemid=2


----------



## djrc3000

ragaman dijo:


> Hola, el revelador para el dry film es carbonato de sodio, es muy económico y lo consigues en cualquier lugar donde vendan químicos y para eliminar el photoresist puede utilizar el hidroxido de sodio, pero es mucho mas costoso que el carbonato.
> 
> aqui hay un buen tutorial de como usar el photoresist http://www.mextronics.com/index.php...toresist&catid=28:circuitos-impresos&Itemid=2



Eso no es la mismas Soda Caustica??? o Sosa Caustica???? la que utilizan para destapar Cañerias....


----------



## ragaman

la soda caustica es hidróxido de sodio no carbonato de sodio.


----------



## alex_fermon

en vez de soda caustica utilizo potasa de la que se usa para destaquear tuberias y funciona a la perfecion con solo unos cuantos trosos. 
mi pregunta que podria usar en vez de percloruro de hierro  o que usan para atacar el cobre?


----------



## ragaman

alex_fermon dijo:


> en vez de soda caustica utilizo potasa de la que se usa para destaquear tuberias y funciona a la perfecion con solo unos cuantos trosos.
> mi pregunta que podria usar en vez de percloruro de hierro  o que usan para atacar el cobre?



Soda caustica con agua oxigenada, funciona, es muuy rapida el problema es que no se la lleva bn con el sharpie, siempre llega a afectar las partes que tienen marcador y pueden quedar porosas.


----------



## alex_fermon

gracias, voy a hacer una de prueba!!!


----------



## ivancho2043

buenos dias a todos deseo compartir como van mis pruebas con la emulsion fotosencible aqui dejo unas imagenes disculpan la calidad fueron tomadas con el movil









bueno dichos resultados los logre con las siguientes proporciones 4 cucharadas de emulsion por 1 cuchara de bicromato, tiempo de exposición en la insoladora 5 min con una bombilla de 42watt, para     retirar la emulsion sobrante utilice un rosiador o aspersor no se como lo llamen en sus países , después de retirar el sobrante pase al secado 10 min con secador de cabello, luego deje unos 10 minutos al sol para endurecer la laca, ahora si al ácido percloruro ferrico


----------



## djrc3000

Ivancho2043, que emulsion utilizaste??? y y el bocromato donde lo conseguiste???


----------



## mendek

yo el que uso es el bicromato de plata funciona muy bien


----------



## ivancho2043

aqui en colombia hay una cadena de tiendas de serigrafia las cuales llaman tienda scren o esta http://www.lacasadelscreen.com/web/modules/mod_website.php utilice la emulsion roja y el dicromato o bicromato que seria el senciblilizador mescle 4 cucharadas de emulsion por una de dicromato revolver por unos 5 min y dejar reposar por 10 min para evitar las burbujas, aplicar uniformemente con una espatula o centrifugar como muestran en unas paginas atrás, secado 5 min secador de cabello ojo con aire frio porque si utiliza caliente es posible que le salgan las burbujas, poner el fotolito negativo o acetato insole mis pcb con un bombillo de 42 watt durante 5 min, el revelado lo hise con un rosiador o esos que utilizan en las peluquerias para echar agua en el cabello, despues de revelado y sin dejar ninguna capa como muestra en la foto, luego hacer el proceso de quemado o endurecimiento de la laca convertirla en resina como muestran en unas paginas anteriores exponer la placa a 150 grados en la estufa que tome color marron, tambien aberigue hoy en la tienda que venden un fijador o en caso de no conseguir aplicar mas dicromato, secar bien y al proceso del acido. espero sea de gran ayuda mi experiencia


----------



## ivancho2043

bueno como lo prometido es deuda e aquí mis pcb con método de serigrafia espero les guste muy buena técnica de tanto ensayar y errar por fin di con las proporciones adecuadas para un buen impreso dejo las imágenes para que hablen por si solas 
















la parte que se ve comida es para retirar y solo dejar el cuadrado con el motortools 
espero comenten


----------



## djrc3000

Es un Excelente Trabajo, Muy bien detallado elplano de las pistas... Pero tengo una inquietud: ¿No es mas practico realizar un trabajo asi con el metodo de la Plancha???... Es solo una pregunta...


----------



## ivancho2043

pues pienso hacer una serie de estos impresos es un quemador de pic para el grupo de mecatronica donde yo estudio y no esta demás aprender técnicas nuevas y menos demoradas que la plancha haciendo un impreso de estos me demoro si a mucho 15 minutos y con unos buenos acabados  en las pistas en la foto se ve grande pero en si el quemador usb es pequeño.


----------



## djrc3000

Si es bueno tener mas Técnicas, Ivancho y no se sale mejor mandar a hacer las placas de manera profesional, es un poco costosito pero la Calidad es Unica, Original en todo sentido....


----------



## ivancho2043

ahora subo una imagen de como quedo el pcb con los componentes y pues quedo muy buena lo unico que no le hise fue la mascara de componentes pero a mi parecer quedo muy bueno el impreso en unos minutos va la imagen


----------



## ivancho2043

bueno aqui una foto con los componentes esta con el movil mas tarde las tomo con la cam ya que me falta soldar el socalo de 28 pines y el conector usb tipo b que es dificil de conseguir donde vivo


----------



## sjuan

Felicitaciones, está  muy bueno, yo lo intente, pero cuando revelaba la laca siempre me quedaba como una pequeña capa de emulsión que casi no se notaba, pero cuando la echaba en  el acido dejaba muchas pistas unidas. no tuviste ese problema?


----------



## ivancho2043

no sjuan la clave esta en no dejar insolar tanto la placa ya que se hace mas dura la emulsion y retire lo queno se insola con un rosiador como el de la imagen 




luego de sacar el sobrante sin secar la baquela aplico bicromato puro y con la pistola de calor a unos 150 °C seco la placa asta que tome un color marron tirando a negro y procedo al atacado con el ácido




el jueves voy hacer una explicación a los de mi curso les diré que filmen todo el proceso para poder colgarlo a youtube de igual forma dejare la mezcla de como hacer el green coat con cualquier color para proteger las placas de la corrocion


----------



## ivancho2043

bueno programador pic usb terminado impreso echo con serigrafia 








solo falta aplicar el green coat ya lo estoy preparando en minutos aplicare y subire una foto


----------



## ninet

Saludos:
Bueno antes de nada deciros que he visitado algunos post al respecto, pero no he encontrado la solución. El hecho de crear un tema nuevo, es por sugerencia de los post antiguos que llevaban meses sin actividad.
La historia es la siguiente:
Proceso que sigo para la  realización de la  PCB.
Isolado:
Con una isoladora casera ( Tiene 5 tubos actínidos) trato la placa. El circuito lo he impreso en dos ocasiones con una impresora laser sobre acetato para impresoras (el poroso), y lo coloco uno sobre el otro para mayor opacidad.
He probado distintos tiempos de exposición desde 1'30" hasta 3'30".
Revelado:
Uso 500ml de agua con sosa caustica (100gr). En el momento de meter la placa se revela casi instantáneamente. Se ve el circuito pero cuando saco la placa y la aclaro las pista grabadas se desprenden al tocarlas. No se si por mucho tiempo de isoladoo por exceso de sosa en el revelador.
Atacado:
Utilizo agua fuerte y agua oxigenada normal en proporción de 50%. Resultado se siguen desprendiendo las pistasque quedaban marcadas y no se come el cobre. Al final queda una placa sin ninguna pista y el cobre a medio atacar.
Agradecería me aconsejáseis, ya que hace muchos años hice una placa por este sistema y me resulto bien, así que no entiendo que ocurre ahora.
He descartado que el problema sea de la placa, pues lo he probado con alguna que tenía de algún tiempo y con otras que acabo de comprar,


----------



## tiago

¿Que quiere decir que "Se desprenden al tocarlas"?  ¿Que se borra la imprimación?

Yo uso tubos fluorescentes normales (3 de ellos)  Tiempo de exposición 9 minutos.                                            Si revela casi instantameamente hay exceso de sosa (Que es seguro el problema), y eso te malogra la imprimación. El revelado nunca tarda menos de 1 minuto o minuto y medio.

Ataca con 2 partes de agua oxigenada de uso sanitario y 1 de Salfumant.  A mí me salen perfectas, espero poder haberte orientado.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter

Con 100gr de sosa te da para hacer dos piscinas de revelador (es que me gusta exagerar un poco con mis expresiones)

Yo pongo mas o menos una chucharada por litro.


----------



## ninet

Literalmente se quedan flotando las pistas en el agua del aclarado.
Probaré con menos cantidad de sosa para el revelador y con  la proporción de 2/3 de H2O2 y 1/3 de agua fuerte. Gracias


----------



## dmc

Pocas veces he utilizado placas sensibilizadas, pero cuando las ocupé "sacrificaba" una recortándola y exponiendo los pedazos a distintos tiempos, por lo general cuando las pistas se removían fácilmente  aumentaba el tiempo de exposición y cuando tendía a velarse, lo disminuía. La proporción que utilizaba para atacar el cobre era 1/3 de Clorhídrico, 1/3 de agua oxigenada a  130 volúmenes y 1/3 de agua destilada, hoy utilizamos otro más ecológico, en cuanto a la sosa caustica, como dijo Scooter una cucharada por litro. Suerte.


----------



## ragaman

Quiero aprovechar para dejarle un video de la laca fotosensibilizadora que estoy usando para realizar las pcb


----------



## djrc3000

Buenisimo... te Felicito, yo soy seguidor del metodo de la Plancha, pero despues de ver tu video estoy muy interesado en ponerlo en practica. Como se llama esa tinta que empleaste? y donde la compraste aqui en Colombia??? Gracias por tu aporte...


----------



## zopilote

Lee el titulo del video, la tinta se llama "tinta fotosensible" , en ingles lo encuentras como Photoresist Blue Paint, y si lo quieres en cantidad, puedes pedirlo a estados unidos por unos 80 dolares unos 250gramos o a china por unos 68 dolares el kilo (incluye flete correo chino y  usa).
 Lo que veo en el video es que la tinta esta muy espesa, y en el revelado  es dificil quitarlo con rapidez (hay que mejorar ese aspecto, hacer una pelicula mas delgada), hay diluyentes para la tinta. Todo lo demas esta de fabula.


----------



## eusebio pacheco

ragaman dijo:
			
		

> el usuario volvio a subir el video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6crtfn5OaU
> 
> perdon pero le hice un pequeño cambio, espero le guste.



hola buen circuito el dela placa pero  ese sistema dela tinta foto sensible  es parecida ala que se usa en serigrafias  queda del mismo  color cuando  esta sin fotosensibilizar yo  he usado le otro sistema  pero solo para serigrafias en rebelado para logotipos  y algunas tarjetas  me gustaria quenos pusieramos en contacto un dia de estos gracias un saludo


----------



## djrc3000

El Foro va muy bien, pero creo que nos hemos desviado de la Idea Original, la cual es hacer nuestra propia laca Foto sensible, hacerla con componentes que se consigan en nuestra localidad o ciudad... por que lo que dice Zopilote es verdad, por internet se consiguen, y aun para mas facilidad existen empresas que nos hacen las PCB con calidad Profesional (Microcircuitos o Colcircuitos), pero la esencia de esto es la aventura por hacer algo con prueba y error...


----------



## eusebio pacheco

djrc3000 dijo:


> El Foro va muy bien, pero creo que nos hemos desviado de la Idea Original, la cual es hacer nuestra propia laca Foto sensible, hacerla con componentes que se consigan en nuestra localidad o ciudad... por que lo que dice Zopilote es verdad, por internet se consiguen, y aun para mas facilidad existen empresas que nos hacen las PCB con calidad Profesional (Microcircuitos o Colcircuitos), pero la esencia de esto es la aventura por hacer algo con prueba y error...



hola si la verdad seria muy bueno poder diseñar cada uno su propios  pcb y bueno así  al armar un diseño propio veríamos cual seria la forma mas adecuada de hacerlo, y montarlo ya sea en un amplificador, auto o equipo de sonido,para mi gusto tener el diagrama original y hacerlo desde allí así se entiende mas de lo que se esta haciendo y le damos un toque personal a nuestras tarjetas. y bueno voy  a ver si con un amigo consigo un poco de vicromato y emulsion foto sensible y hago la prueba  a ver si se puede jeje después les comento como me fue pero para mi  parecer creo  que debe de funcionar si hacen la misma prueba comenten estaré atento





ivancho2043 dijo:


> bueno como lo prometido es deuda e aquí mis pcb con método de serigrafia espero les guste muy buena técnica de tanto ensayar y errar por fin di con las proporciones adecuadas para un buen impreso dejo las imágenes para que hablen por si solas
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/488185_4473947933157_239066303_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/549641_4473948413169_138413614_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/546597_4473948773178_1520570864_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/539002_4473949253190_107318853_n.jpg
> la parte que se ve comida es para retirar y solo dejar el cuadrado con el motortools
> espero comenten



disculpen que entre en este tema bueno si a eso me refería de usar emulciones foto sensibles de serigrafia yo he trbajado ocn ella pero al parecer si funcionan en las baquelitas boy a comprarla y are esta semna  una paa mirar su acabado  gracias por su ayuda en este foro


----------



## taveras

mira pacheco, yo fabrico circuitos impresos aqui en Moca, Republica Dominicana y el metodo que yo utilizo es la serigrafia y dejame decirte que da muy buenos resultados pero solo a una cara en el PCB. una vez use  la emulsion fotosensible de esas que uso para preparal el molde, probe varios tipos y puedo darte garantia de que a la hora de pasarla por el aciso la emulsion se despega y te come parte del cobre que esta debajo de ella y se estropea el circuito.


----------



## djrc3000

taveras dijo:


> mira pacheco, yo fabrico circuitos impresos aqui en Moca, Republica Dominicana y el metodo que yo utilizo es la serigrafia y dejame decirte que da muy buenos resultados pero solo a una cara en el PCB. una vez use  la emulsion fotosensible de esas que uso para preparal el molde, probe varios tipos y puedo darte garantia de que a la hora de pasarla por el aciso la emulsion se despega y te come parte del cobre que esta debajo de ella y se estropea el circuito.



Entonces lo que quieres decir, es que no es muy útil utilizar esas emulsiones para el revelado?, otra duda que me surge es; ¿es muy difícil hacer PCB de dos caras con serigrafia?...

Aqui una muestra de placa doble cara pero con el método de la plancha...


----------



## Gustca

Buenos dias amigos

Tengo un problemilla para revelar los PCB por metodo fotosensible.
Quisiera saber si alguien sabe de que se compone el liquido revelador, o sea cuales son los componentes para fabricarlo,  unos me dices que es carbonato de sodio, otros que es soda caustica  pero no creo que sea asi, si alguien puede asesorame y si saben donde se puede conseguir.

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## ragaman

Gustca dijo:


> Buenos dias amigos
> 
> Tengo un problemilla para revelar los PCB por metodo fotosensible.
> Quisiera saber si alguien sabe de que se compone el liquido revelador, o sea cuales son los componentes para fabricarlo,  unos me dices que es carbonato de sodio, otros que es soda caustica  pero no creo que sea asi, si alguien puede asesorame y si saben donde se puede conseguir.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias a todos.



El revelador depende del tipo de pintura o emulsión foto sensible que estés usando, el revelador para las pinturas fotosensibles alcalinas o el papel dry photosensitive (azul) es el carbonato de sodio o carbonato de potasio, si se trata de una emulsión hechas para estampado o algo asi es la soda caustica, de todas formas la persona que te suministro la tinta debe darte la hoja de datos de como usar tu pintura o emulsión.


----------



## Gustca

gracias pof el asesoramoeto nose si sabes es para usaf con fotopploeros para ompresos


----------



## juanma2468

Hola gente, veo que estan avanzando en el tema, quisiera saber si alguien a probado de utilizar la tinta azul que venden en la casas de serigrafia y sensibilizarlas con el bicromato de amonio, previo diluida con el solvente que corresponda, aplicarla sobre la placa y revelarla. No se si la tinta que muestra ragaman en el video de mas arriba esta hecha de la manera en que digo. Aca donde puedo comprar la tinta azul que venden para ciruitos impresos es utilizada para serigrafiar circuitos con yablon, pero no viene sensibilizada, por eso mi pregunta es si esta tinta azul sirve como la que se muestra en el video o es otra tinta diferente.


----------



## ragaman

juanma2468 dijo:


> Hola gente, veo que estan avanzando en el tema, quisiera saber si alguien a probado de utilizar la tinta azul que venden en la casas de serigrafia y sensibilizarlas con el bicromato de amonio, previo diluida con el solvente que corresponda, aplicarla sobre la placa y revelarla. No se si la tinta que muestra ragaman en el video de mas arriba esta hecha de la manera en que digo. Aca donde puedo comprar la tinta azul que venden para ciruitos impresos es utilizada para serigrafiar circuitos con yablon, pero no viene sensibilizada, por eso mi pregunta es si esta tinta azul sirve como la que se muestra en el video o es otra tinta diferente.



La verdad la tinta azul que use en el vídeo me toco importarla y es especial para hacer pcb, asi que tocaría que alguien que haya probado con la tinta que comentas nos ayuden a aclarar las dudas.


----------



## ivancho2043

esa tinta azul o emulsión es mas que todo para estampados textiles, yo utilizo la roja que es de tipo industrial y aguanta mas el atacado del ácido, al aplicar el dicromato cambian de color la azul queda verdosa y la roja un poco naranja


----------



## tiago

No encuentro nada así por estos lares ...
¿Que sustancia habeis dicho que es la mas fiable? ¿Se comercializa con alguna marca?
Tambien me imagino que habrá que almacenarla con mucha precaución, dada su delicada naturaleza.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma2468

Aca les dejo un enlace a ebay donde venden la tinta que muestra mas arriba ragaman en el video, es proveniente de china, LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCB-UV-Curi...826?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c63ef1c92 , tambien hay tinta verde, roja, negra y azul para mascara antisoldante, y tambien tinta blanca, roja, negra y azul para realizar la leyenda de los componentes.
Por otro lado, ragaman menciona en el video que hay que diluir la tinta en proporciones de 2 a 1, pero no indica cual es el diluyente, cual es?? Saludos


----------



## ivancho2043

bueno la idea no e desviar el tema a la hora de comprar cosas importadas si es asi de esa tinta pues yo personalmente recomiendo estas hojas http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dry-Film-Ph...056?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232a594dd0  menos tiempo a la hora de hacer un impreso en 5 minutos ya tenes listo el impreso para perforar.   juanma2468 el revelador es soda o sosa caustica y yo empleo 3gr x 300ml de agua para no desperdiciar es una escala de 1 : 10


----------



## zopilote

juanma2468 dijo:


> Aca les dejo un enlace a ebay donde venden la tinta que muestra mas arriba ragaman en el video, es proveniente de china, LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCB-UV-Curi...826?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c63ef1c92 , tambien hay tinta verde, roja, negra y azul para mascara antisoldante, y tambien tinta blanca, roja, negra y azul para realizar la leyenda de los componentes.
> Por otro lado, ragaman menciona en el video que hay que diluir la tinta en proporciones de 2 a 1, pero no indica cual es el diluyente, cual es?? Saludos



 Te haz confundido de tinta, una es para luego del atacado del cloruro, se quite con el diluyente, y el que mencionas en para que proteger despues el diseño (mascara antisolder).
 El mismo usuario que vende lo que mencionas tiene el producto.


----------



## DarkTemplar23

Bueno yo he conseguido hacer la laca, y con este método obtuve pistas hasta de 0.2mm, el problema que tengo es el revelado con agua se me hace un proceso muy largo y tedioso, quisiera saber si saben de un revelado, que pueda ayudar. Aquí les dejo una imagen para que vean q es prometedor este método.


----------



## ivancho2043

como hizo la laca con la de serigrafia u otro metodo?


----------



## Cyrax

Yo uso este método cuando realizo PCB Fotosensible, laca fotosensible casera con 9 partes de emulsión UV por una parte de diazo, pero también con pintura para textil ojala plástica y diazo va estupendamente, el truco esta al hacer la centrífuga queda bien parejo eso si hay que hacer una cámara centrifuga con un motor de 4.500 RPM, también se puede usar un resipiente plástico alto ojala con tapa porque si no salpica por todos lados


----------



## DarkTemplar23

utilice 9 de emulsión violeta con 1 de bicromato, utilizo 1 mano con malla para sensibilizar la placa, queda parejo. Con esa me va bien, pero el inconveniente que tengo es el rebelado, probé con agua y algodón pero hay q tener mucho cuidado con las pistas delgadas, y se hace un proceso muy largo, e probado agua con soda caustica pero va igual, alguien a probado con carbonato de sodio? como se ve en el video (el cual utiliza la tinta fastpcb).


----------



## Cyrax

DarkTemplar23 dijo:


> utilice 9 de emulsión violeta con 1 de bicromato, utilizo 1 mano con malla para sensibilizar la placa, queda parejo. Con esa me va bien, pero el inconveniente que tengo es el rebelado, probé con agua y algodón pero hay q tener mucho cuidado con las pistas delgadas, y se hace un proceso muy largo, e probado agua con soda caustica pero va igual, alguien a probado con carbonato de sodio? como se ve en el video (el cual utiliza la tinta fastpcb).


 

Compañero Dark con carbonato de Sodio va estupendamente yo utilizo el mismo proceso que en el video, solo hay que tener en cuenta que este muy bien disuelto, y que sea Carbonato de Sodio Na2CO3 un químico muy esencial en el revelado Fotográfico, no confundir Bicarbonato NaHCO3 con Carbonato porque el Bicarbonato no sirve para este fin, son sustancias muy similares pero no son idénticas cada una tiene diferentes propiedades, el Carbonato de Sodio es para fabricar Vidrio y el Bicarbonato de Sodio se usa como Polvo de Hornear por eso no son idénticos.


----------



## danfly

Opino que se debería realizar un nuevo tema si se prefiere con los comentarios cerrados, solo para dar las conclusiones de todo lo que aquí se ha discutido... Pero eso sí, solo mencionar los métodos que han tenido éxito o algo de éxito. Digo esto porque llevo como dos horas leyendo todos los comentarios u.u


----------



## danfly

caos.gsm dijo:


> emulsion fotosensible positiva
> [/SIZE]
> La formula es la siguiente:
> 
> 1. Nitrato de plata..........25%
> 2. Clouro de plata..........25%
> 3. polivinilpirrolidona K30------0.54%
> 4. Carboximetilcelulosa sodica.....0.9%
> 5. Agua DESTILADA.............48.6%
> 
> 
> PREPARACION:
> 
> 1. En cuarto oscuro de preferencia.
> 2. Tener preparado un recipiente adecuado donde no entre la luz, para envasar la emulsion.
> 3. Calentar el agua, y a 45 grados centigrados, disolver la carboximetilcelulosa con agitacion fuerte.
> 4. Agregar la polivinilpirrolidona K30, y disolver .
> 5. Agregar poco a poco el nitrato de plata, y disolverlo con agitacion.
> 6. Agregar poco a poco el cloruro de plata y disolverlo.
> 7. Envasar en el recipiente indicado.



Si esto es cierto, pues he aquí el rotundo fracaso de la mayoría de las experiencias. El cloruro férrico es una sal oxidante, así que no solo ataca cobre, ataca básicamente cualquier metal que sea fácil de oxidar y aunque la plata no es que se oxide tan fácil de igual forma es afectada y supongo yo que por eso a la hora de revelar todo es muy lindo pero a la hora de fresar el fracaso total.

Sacando un poquito de info de aquí y de allá, creo que voy a probar mas bien con las siguientes fórmulas... 
1.- Plastisol + Gelatina sin Color + Fotosensibilizador (Bicromato o Diazo)
2.- Polietileno + Gelatina Sin Color + Fotosensibilizador
3.- Resina Epoxi + Gelatina + Fotosensibilizador.
4.- Plastisol + Epoxi + Fotosensibilizador
5.- Polietileno + Epoxi + Fotosensibilizador

Dejo al epoxi atrás porque creo que este pudiese dañar las mayas de serigrafía si es que se quiere realizar por el método serigráfico en cuyo caso, las fórmulas que quiero probar serían básicamente las mismas pero sin usar el fotosensibilizador claro está y por otro lado sé que este componente es más utilizado en la mascara antisoldante por sus cualidades dieléctricas.

Mas adelante les cuento como me va con mis experiencias. Insisto, como en mi anterior comentario que deberíamos abrir otro tema al respecto con el resumen de todas las mejores ideas aquí planteadas.


----------



## murdoc25

Hola amigos soy electrónico y me interesan todos estos temas que son expuestos en  este foro  espero podamos apoyarnos todos saludos.



Hola que tal amigos para seguir con el tema yo he hecho lo mismo con serigrafia peor en lugar de hacerlo con tinta foto sensible e utilizado tinta de serigrafia peor la que es usada para tela o estampado en camisas, ya que esa tinta no es soluble con el cloruroferrico por lo cual al exponerlas no se disuelve o mezclan permaneciendo mas tiempo y me a dado en lo personal buenos resultados espero sus comentarios saludos.

Espero haber da dome a entender jajjaaja.


----------



## djrc3000

murdoc25 tienes algunas imágenes del trabajo final? ese metodo me ha gustado pero nunca lo he puesto en practica; me inquieta un poco el resultado final, que tan pequeñas pueden ser las pistas...


----------



## apachebcn

Hola, ojalá alguien pueda ayudarme, estoy en un camino sin salida y sin retorno, tengo todo el material, la casa patas arriba... y me queda muy poco diazo para seguir haciendo pruebas.

He hecho muchas cosas y de muy distintas maneras, porque cada uno dice haber tenido éxito de maneras distintas, yo no consigo nada siguiendo a ninguno.
Lo que menos entiendo es que hay informaciones muy distintas, hay quien dice hacer el revelado con agua del grifo, otros agua destilada, otros fría otros caliente, casi todos dicen que pocos segundos o se cae la laca, yo dejo pasar 10 minutos y sale un débil dibujo, pero la laca del fondo nunca se cae, si espero mucho más o meto mucha sosa la placa se oscurece y el dibujo se difumina.

He hecho la técnica de centrifugar, el acabado es perfecto, lo hago todo bajo luz roja.
Mi luz roja es una bombilla de leds de 30Wats con un celofan rojo.
El insolado lo hago con 30 leds UV dentro de un tapper, no se, 15 o 20cm de distancia.
Lo raro, es que si hago menos de 20 minutos no me sale nada.
Ahora con el centrífugado si sale el dibujo antes, hice lo de ir tapando, y sale a partir de 10 minutos creo, ya es que tengo mucho lío en la cabeza y ni recuerdo los tiempos.

NO se en que me equivoco, he probado con 2 colas diferentes, esta última he hecho 9 partes de cola y 1 de diazo, la parte de cola es 5 partes de cola y 4 de alcohol.
En cantidades, es 1ml de diazo, 5ml de cola, 4ml de alcohol.
Todo parece correcto. Pero como os digo, lo máximo que consigo es un dibujo, en una ocasión salió casi entero, pero siempre con la laca de fondo....

¿Que hago mal?

El revelado se hace a oscuras?

Ahora he hecho otra prueba, pintar centrifugar, y insular tapando zonas, de 1  a 10 segundos, revelando a oscuras (100ml agua destilada muy caliente y 2gr de sosa), y no me ha salido nada de nada





DarkTemplar23 dijo:


> Bueno yo he conseguido hacer la laca, y con este método obtuve pistas hasta de 0.2mm, el problema que tengo es el revelado con agua se me hace un proceso muy largo y tedioso, quisiera saber si saben de un revelado, que pueda ayudar. Aquí les dejo una imagen para que vean q es prometedor este método.



¿Como lo consigues? yo lo hago con agua+sosa, pero no se cae la resina, sale el dibujo muy debil y con todo el pegote en la placa





lubeck dijo:


> Yo he echo el proceso que describes y efectivamente funciona con placas pequeñas y pistas no tan delgadas.. (en mi experiencia).... aunque yo no le puse eso del fijador
> 
> ¿que es eso del fijador donde lo venden?... en donde venden material serigrafico,ferreterias, drogerias o donde?



El fijador te refieres a la sosa?
Es que yo, si no le pongo lo sosa no se ve nada del dibujo, cuando lo meto en el agua+sosa empieza a verse el dibujo.
Hay gente que no menciona este proceso y dice que mete la placa en el chorro del grifo ¿?





wencis dijo:


> hola qui esta fotos de la primera placa que logre
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72207
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72208
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72209
> 
> me disculpan la calidad de las fotos pero perdi la camara y esto es lo mejor que consegui con el movil.
> por supuesto con lo que explique arriba he logrado mejores que esta y todo depende de mientras mas practique mejor, es muy rapido inclusive sabiendolo hacer lograrias hacer una placa cada 7minutos tan rapido como eso y con mejor calidad que la de la plancha
> 
> los que me quieran contactar y vivan en caracas este es mi movil 04264038483 y si estan fuera de venezuela 5804264038483 estoy en esto de la electronica y bueno me gustaria compartir y podamos lograr avances saludosss.


Yo te llamaría, pero es que estoy en España 
Necesito ayuda, hay mucha gente que lo consigue, yo ya he probado más de 10 veces y estoy exhausto y casi terminando el diazo.


----------



## juanma2468

Pues yo tambien he proado varias veces con distintas cosas y como bien mencionas solo se revela un dibujo pero la laca del fondo no se sale.
Al canzarme de los fracasos, busque por internet y encontre un film fotosencible, este se coloca sobre la placa, se hace la foto exposicion y luego se revela. El acabado es profesional y es el mismo que se usa en la industria de fabricacion de PCBs. Te dejo unos videos para que veas.








El film fotosencible lo puedes comprar en ebay o en aliexpress. El revelado lo haces con carbonato de sodio al 10% y luego removes el film fotosencible de la placa con soda caustica al 30%.
Espero haberte ayudado, cualquier otra inquietud no dudes en consultar.


----------



## apachebcn

juanma2468 dijo:


> Pues yo tambien he proado varias veces con distintas cosas y como bien mencionas solo se revela un dibujo pero la laca del fondo no se sale.
> Al canzarme de los fracasos, busque por internet y encontre un film fotosencible, este se coloca sobre la placa, se hace la foto exposicion y luego se revela. El acabado es profesional y es el mismo que se usa en la industria de fabricacion de PCBs. Te dejo unos videos para que veas.
> El film fotosencible lo puedes comprar en ebay o en aliexpress. El revelado lo haces con carbonato de sodio al 10% y luego removes el film fotosencible de la placa con soda caustica al 30%.
> Espero haberte ayudado, cualquier otra inquietud no dudes en consultar.



Gracias por responder, pero hombre, la solución a un problema no es olvidar el problema y empezar otro nuevo camino, es como que si tu coche se avería, lo tiras por un barranco  y compras otro nuevo.
El reto es solucionar el problema que tengo ahora, el dichoso proceso de revelar con diazo.
Ese film que me comentas, es muy caro y muy limitado.
Pero ya encontré el problema de mis intentos, me di cuenta en los últimos, que saltaba antes las pistas que el fondo, y pensé "aibá, a ver si es que los fotolitos tienen que ser negativos?"
Y así parece ser, ahora lo he hecho con fotolito en negativo, pero como soy tan gafe, lo máximo que he conseguido es que salga el dibujo, y frotando me lleve más de la mitad de las pistas, pero el camino es este.
Ahora tengo que averiguar, cuanto tiempo de insolado y cuanto tiempo de revelado, las referencias de los demás no me han servido, porque si no hago más de 30 minutos de insolado no sale ningún dibujo.


----------



## juanma2468

los tiempos de insolado dependen de la potencia luminuca UV que utilices y de la distancia a la que se encuentra la placa a la fuente de luz. Una manera de determinar el tiempo optimo es hacer una carta de tiempos, consiste en hacer un fotolito en el que imprimes una linea (pueden ser varias de distintos grosores) con un numero al costado que representa el tiempo en minutos y eso lo repites varias veces modificando el numero que represent el tiempo. Vas tapando la carta y dejando al descubirto las zonas de acuerdo al tiempo transcurrido y una ves finalizado el proceso tendra hecho todo un proceso que te determinara cual es el tiempo optimo de exposición y ademas podras determinar el minimo grosor de pista que podras implementar con ese tiempo de exposicion.
Pues yo ya tire mi coche por el barranco y me compre uno nuevo. 
Por cierto, los fotolitos si deben ser negativos para que el diseño te quede de forma correcta.


----------



## apachebcn

juanma2468 dijo:


> los tiempos de insolado dependen de la potencia luminuca UV que utilices y de la distancia a la que se encuentra la placa a la fuente de luz. Una manera de determinar el tiempo optimo es hacer una carta de tiempos, consiste en hacer un fotolito en el que imprimes una linea (pueden ser varias de distintos grosores) con un numero al costado que representa el tiempo en minutos y eso lo repites varias veces modificando el numero que represent el tiempo. Vas tapando la carta y dejando al descubirto las zonas de acuerdo al tiempo transcurrido y una ves finalizado el proceso tendra hecho todo un proceso que te determinara cual es el tiempo optimo de exposición y ademas podras determinar el minimo grosor de pista que podras implementar con ese tiempo de exposicion.
> Pues yo ya tire mi coche por el barranco y me compre uno nuevo.
> Por cierto, los fotolitos si deben ser negativos para que el diseño te quede de forma correcta.



Pues lo del fotolito negativo me di cuenta ayer.
Al principio leí que con el diazo los fotolitos eran positivos, incluso leí a uno que saltaba de alegría de no tener que hacerlo en negativo.
Otro decía que a él le salía al revés e intuía que quizás eran necesario hacerlo en negativo.
No se... no se si la gente da mal la información, se lía, o quizás es la sosa lo que hace que sea al revés, hay incluso gente que dice que hace el revelado con agua y frotando.
No se, todo es un lío, y más lío lo mío, porque haciendo las cosas igual, hay veces que sale dibujo y veces que no, lo de los tiempos, más de lo mismo, nunca vi ninguna diferencia entre 20 minutos y 1 hora, o sale todo, o no sale nada, pero cuando sale todo es muy débil.
No se... tendré que tirar el coche al barranco y comprarme un monopatín, osea, que me limitaré a la técnica de la plancha y a freir esparragos con esto de las cosas fotosensibles, para mi ha sido foto-cagada.


----------



## apachebcn

apachebcn dijo:


> Pues lo del fotolito negativo me di cuenta ayer.
> Al principio leí que con el diazo los fotolitos eran positivos, incluso leí a uno que saltaba de alegría de no tener que hacerlo en negativo.
> Otro decía que a él le salía al revés e intuía que quizás eran necesario hacerlo en negativo.
> No se... no se si la gente da mal la información, se lía, o quizás es la sosa lo que hace que sea al revés, hay incluso gente que dice que hace el revelado con agua y frotando.
> No se, todo es un lío, y más lío lo mío, porque haciendo las cosas igual, hay veces que sale dibujo y veces que no, lo de los tiempos, más de lo mismo, nunca vi ninguna diferencia entre 20 minutos y 1 hora, o sale todo, o no sale nada, pero cuando sale todo es muy débil.
> No se... tendré que tirar el coche al barranco y comprarme un monopatín, osea, que me limitaré a la técnica de la plancha y a freir esparragos con esto de las cosas fotosensibles, para mi ha sido foto-cagada.



Nueva novedad!!!!!! 
Me cuesta mucho progresar con esto, porque no hay información clara al respecto.
Ni siquiera hay una conclusión clara sobre el fotolito ¿positivo?¿negativo?
En fin, anoche se me ocurrió, poner más diazo a la mezcla, en vez de 1/9, 2/9 (y no digo 2/8 porque lo hice sobre la mezcla ya en uso del 1/9)
Y el resultado espectacular, pero ahora veo, que realmente el fotolito a de ser positivo, porque se me ha caido los dibujos y se ha quedado el fondo.
Creo que el problema es, la cantidad insuficiente de diazo, y como tardaba en salir el dibujo, el exceso de tiempo en la sosa me lo endurecía todo.
*Aquí estaría el problema de la mucha gente que ha renunciado y desistido, y decía que se le quedaba el fondo de la laca y no caía.
*El problema puede estar en el exceso de cantidad o tiempo de la sosa.
Veo que, el revelado ha de ser entrar y salir, y si en 4 o 5 segundos a lo sumo el dibujo no sale, lo que vamos a conseguir es endurecer todo y no sacar nada más que problemas y ganas de partirnos la crisma.
¿Alguien que confirme me teoría o vea la luz para retomar su intento frustrado?
Veo poca comunicación aquí


----------



## juanma2468

Me alegra mucho saber que tuviste buenos resultados apachebcn. Pues estaria bueno que si el metodo lo perfeccionas y obtienes resultados que son prometedores, de ser posibles los publiques, asi como comentas, podemos disipar las dudas que se generan respecto a este tema, explicando con la mayor claridad posible los pasos a seguir y cantidades a emplear para la realizacion y uso de la laca fotosencible. Me enorgullesco que hayas podido obtener buenos resultados, como dicen... percevera y triunfaras. saludos.


----------



## Diego_32

hola, es cancerígeno este método?

segundo: no hay un resumen de la "receta casera"?

saludos!


----------



## dinoelectro

Mucho cuidado con todos los químicos que involucran fabricación de circuitos impresos son cancerígenos, no inhalar el percloruro férrico, evitar aspirar el polvo que se levanta cuando perforas la baquelita, no aspirar el flux soldante, no aspirar el humo que bota el estaño.

Yo en lo personal he dejado de fabricar mis PCB y las mando a construir en una fabrica de circuitos impresos me resultan de una excelente calidad y muy economicas ademas mi salud esta primero y si por emergencia me toca hacerlas yo mismo utilizo guantes y mascarilla


----------



## ivancho2043

bueno amigos foreros aquí dejo unas imágenes de como hago mis placas con un método de papel fotosensible, tengo impresos terminados en 15 min con el atacado del ácido.


----------



## apachebcn

Dejando la plancha en su sitio.
Con folio normal e impresora láser, y transferencia por el método de la acetona y la lejía.

Me están saliendo todas muy bien.



Lo siento, pero los ficheros no suben, no se porque, el proceso lo hace, pero las fotos no aparecen.


----------



## kostix

Hola amigos!

Este es mi primer post y quiero compartir con ustedes algunos experimentos que he hecho para crear mi propia emulsion fotosensible.
He hecho numerosas placas con el toner transfer con resultados variantes entre ideales y no tan buenos. Recientemente intente fabricar algunas placas con la pelicula azul (dry film negative photoresist) con bastante buenos resultados. Sin embargo, en general debido al alto costo de la pelicula y/o largos tiempos de envio decidi intentar hacer experimentos con quimicos accesibles localmente (Mexico). Despues de leer numerosos foros y recetas en base al bicromato de potasio, me dirigi a las tiendas de serigrafia y compre una pequeña cantidad de bicromato de potasio, asi como un botecito con 3 gramos en polvo del sensibilizador Diazo. No entrare mucho en detalles de mis experimentos con el bicromato, sino les contare lo que logre con el Diazo.

El contenedor con el polvo del sensibilizador Diazo, dice en el recipiente que contiene el siguiente quimico: 4-Diazodiphenylamine hydrogen sulfate, formaldehyde polymer.

Tome aproximadamente 10 gramos de pegamento blanco (lo que localmente se llema Resistol 850), le agregue aprox. 1-2 mililitros de alcohol etilico, el de 96% de botella con tapa roja (a diferencia del desnaturalizador con tapa azul), y finalmente agregue 1 mililitro de la solucion Diazo. Debido a que el Diazo viene en polvo, asi como se indica en el contenedor, le agregue agua tibia y lo agite durante un rato, despues de lo cual tome 1ml con una jeringa y lo agregue a la mezcla del pegamento con el alcohol. Revolvi muy bien la mezcla.

Para cubrir la placa, decidi hacer un pequeño aditamento para el dremel: una tablita de madera de 10x13cm, con un tornillo fijo en medio (el cual se fija en el dremel). La placa se fija a la tablita y activando el dremel gira, efectivamente convirtiendola en una centrifuga.

Luego de haber lijado la placa con fina lija, limpiado con acetona, y fijado a la "centrifuga" procedi a depositar unas cuantas gotas de la mezcla del pegamento sobre la placa. Utilice una tela doblada en un par de capas como filtro para evitar el paso de grumos o demas. Con un cotonete distribui el pegamento por toda la placa y posicionando la centrifuga dentro de una caja (para evitar desastre) active el dremel. Efectivamente se formo una pelicula sobre la placa. Procedi a girarla un poco mas para que se secara (comprobable al tacto).  Ahora, posiblemente obtendria mejores resultados si dejasa secar la placa con el pegamento durante un tiempo mayor, pero mi curiosidad no lo permitio y procedi a exponer la placa a la luz).

Como muchos ya saben, es preciso que el negativo sea bien impreso, ya sea una doble capa de una impresion en acetato en impresora en casa, o lo mejor, unos negativos propiamente hechos donde el negativo es realmente una pelicula fotografica que da negros realmente negros que no permiten pasar la luz ni un poco. Me fui por esta ultima opcion ya que localmente hay lugares donde hacen estos negativos de gran calidad y durabilidad.

Una vez fijo el negativo y la placa a un vidrio de tal forma que apretara lo suficientemente uniforme, expuse este sandwich a un foco ahorrador de luz (de los de espiral, posiblemenbte de 25W o algo por el estilo).- Deje que se expusiera aproximadamente 20 minutos.

Una vez expuesta la placa a la luz, procedi a revelarla con agua y con la ayuda de una brochita para dibujar, ligeramente frontando la placa y viendo como se desprende el pegamento no expuesto a la luz. Una vez que se desprendio todo lo innecesario procesdi a secar la placa con aire caliente, y me quede unos 5 minutos calentando la placa (posiblemente le dio mayor resistencia al pegamento el calor).

Prepare un poco de cloruro ferrico con agua recien hirviendo y sumergi la placa. Para mi sorpresa el resultado fue bastante aceptable. Mas experimentos son necesarios, pero para ser una mezcla hecha "al ojo de buen cubero", considero que los resultados son excelentes! 

Les dejo unas fotos, y a ver que opinan! 

(Nota: la placa que use era algo vieja, tenia oxido y la tuve que limpiar, pero no estaba del todo perfecta. las imperfecciones que se ven son debido a esto y a que a la hora de cubrir la placa con la emulsion le entro un poco de polvo)

Saludos!


----------



## kostix

Mas avances y mejorias!


----------



## gabriel73

Realmente las mejoras son notables. Podrias comentar en que consistieron?
Desde ya muchas gracias.


kostix dijo:


> Mas avances y mejorias!


----------



## Fogonazo

gabriel73 dijo:


> Realmente las mejoras son notables. Podrias comentar en que consistieron?
> Desde ya muchas gracias.


*kostix NO *ingresa al Foro desde el 19/Jun/2016, No esperes pronta respuesta.


----------



## gabriel73

Si, gracias. Es una lastima porque hubiese sido muy util su experiencia. Vamos a estar en espera de todas maneras. Es un tema muy interesante.Saludos!


----------

